#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Общебуддийская Декларация по изменеиям климата

## Юрий К.

*The Time to Act is Now
A Buddhist Declaration on Climate Change*

Today we live in a time of great crisis, confronted by the gravest challenge that humanity has ever faced: the ecological consequences of our own collective karma. The scientific consensus is overwhelming: human activity is triggering environmental breakdown on a planetary scale. Global warming, in particular, is happening much faster than previously predicted, most obviously at the North Pole. For hundreds of thousands of years, the Arctic Ocean has been covered by an area of sea-ice as large as Australia—but now this is melting rapidly. In 2007 the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) forecast that the Arctic might be free of summer sea ice by 2100. It is now apparent that this could occur within a decade or two. Greenland’s vast ice-sheet is also melting more quickly than expected. The rise in sea-level this century will be at least one meter—enough to flood many coastal cities and vital rice-growing areas such as the Mekong Delta in Vietnam.

Glaciers all over the world are receding quickly. If current economic policies continue, the glaciers of the Tibetan Plateau, source of the great rivers that provide water for billions of people in Asia, will disappear within 30 years. Severe drought and crop failures are already affecting Australia and Northern China. Major reports—from the IPCC, United Nations, European Union, and International Union for Conservation of Nature—agree that, without a collective change of direction, dwindling supplies of water, food and other resources could create famine conditions, resource battles, and mass migration by mid-century—perhaps by 2030, according to the U.K.’s chief scientific advisor.

Global warming plays a major role in other ecological crises, including the loss of many plant and animal species that share this Earth with us. Oceanographers report that half the carbon released by burning fossil fuels has been absorbed by the oceans, increasing their acidity by about 30%. Acidification is disrupting calcification of shells and coral reefs, as well as threatening plankton growth, the source of the food chain for most life in the sea.

Eminent biologists and U.N. reports concur that “business-as-usual” will drive half of all species on Earth to extinction within this century. Collectively, we are violating the first precept—“do not harm living beings”—on the largest possible scale. And we cannot foresee the biological consequences for human life when so many species that invisibly contribute to our own well-being vanish from the planet.

Many scientists have concluded that the survival of human civilization is at stake. We have reached a critical juncture in our biological and social evolution. There has never been a more important time in history to bring the resources of Buddhism to bear on behalf of all living beings. The four noble truths provide a framework for diagnosing our current situation and formulating appropriate guidelines—because the threats and disasters we face ultimately stem from the human mind, and therefore require profound changes within our minds. If personal suffering stems from craving and ignorance—from the three poisons of greed, ill will, and delusion—the same applies to the suffering that afflicts us on a collective scale. Our ecological emergency is a larger version of the perennial human predicament. Both as individuals and as a species, we suffer from a sense of self that feels disconnected not only from other people but from the Earth itself. As Thich Nhat Hanh has said, “We are here to awaken from the illusion of our separateness.” We need to wake up and realize that the Earth is our mother as well as our home—and in this case the umbilical cord binding us to her cannot be severed. When the Earth becomes sick, we become sick, because we are part of her.

Our present economic and technological relationships with the rest of the biosphere are unsustainable. To survive the rough transitions ahead, our lifestyles and expectations must change. This involves new habits as well as new values. The Buddhist teaching that the overall health of the individual and society depends upon inner well-being, and not merely upon economic indicators, helps us determine the personal and social changes we must make.

Individually, we must adopt behaviors that increase everyday ecological awareness and reduce our “carbon footprint”. Those of us in the advanced economies need to retrofit and insulate our homes and workplaces for energy efficiency; lower thermostats in winter and raise them in summer; use high efficiency light bulbs and appliances; turn off unused electrical appliances; drive the most fuel-efficient cars possible, and reduce meat consumption in favor of a healthy, environmentally-friendly plant-based diet.

These personal activities will not by themselves be sufficient to avert future calamity. We must also make institutional changes, both technological and economic. We must “de-carbonize” our energy systems as quickly as feasible by replacing fossil fuels with renewable energy sources that are limitless, benign and harmonious with nature. We especially need to halt the construction of new coal plants, since coal is by far the most polluting and most dangerous source of atmospheric carbon. Wisely utilized, wind power, solar power, tidal power, and geothermal power can provide all the electricity that we require without damaging the biosphere. Since up to a quarter of world carbon emissions result from deforestation, we must reverse the destruction of forests, especially the vital rainforest belt where most species of plants and animals live.

It has recently become quite obvious that significant changes are also needed in the way our economic system is structured. Global warming is intimately related to the gargantuan quantities of energy that our industries devour to provide the levels of consumption that many of us have learned to expect. From a Buddhist perspective, a sane and sustainable economy would be governed by the principle of sufficiency: the key to happiness is contentment rather than an ever-increasing abundance of goods. The compulsion to consume more and more is an expression of craving, the very thing the Buddha pinpointed as the root cause of suffering.

Instead of an economy that emphasizes profit and requires perpetual growth to avoid collapse, we need to move together towards an economy that provides a satisfactory standard of living for everyone while allowing us to develop our full (including spiritual) potential in harmony with the biosphere that sustains and nurtures all beings, including future generations. If political leaders are unable to recognize the urgency of our global crisis, or unwilling to put the long-term good of humankind above the short-term benefit of fossil-fuel corporations, we may need to challenge them with sustained campaigns of citizen action.

Dr James Hansen of NASA and other climatologists have recently defined the precise targets needed to prevent global warming from reaching catastrophic “tipping points.” For human civilization to be sustainable, the safe level of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere is no more than 350 parts per million (ppm). This target has been endorsed by the Dalai Lama, along with other Nobel laureates and distinguished scientists. Our current situation is particularly worrisome in that the present level is already 387 ppm, and has been rising at 2 ppm per year. We are challenged not only to reduce carbon emissions, but also to remove large quantities of carbon gas already present in the atmosphere.

As signatories to this statement of Buddhist principles, we acknowledge the urgent challenge of climate change. We join with the Dalai Lama in endorsing the 350 ppm target. In accordance with Buddhist teachings, we accept our individual and collective responsibility to do whatever we can to meet this target, including (but not limited to) the personal and social responses outlined above.

We have a brief window of opportunity to take action, to preserve humanity from imminent disaster and to assist the survival of the many diverse and beautiful forms of life on Earth. Future generations, and the other species that share the biosphere with us, have no voice to ask for our compassion, wisdom, and leadership. We must listen to their silence. We must be their voice, too, and act on their behalf.

http://www.ecobuddhism.org/350_targe...nge___read_an/

Декларация подготовлена на основе книги A Buddhist Response to the Climate Emergency

Cогласно буддийскому экоблогу, к ноябрю 2009 г. ее подписало около 6000 человек из 100 стран (включая 70 буддийских учителей из разных традиций). Одни из первых это сделал Его Святейшество Далай Лама.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (27.12.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.12.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (27.12.2009), Чиффа (27.12.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

*Настало время действовать
Буддийская Декларация по изменению климата*

Сегодня мы живем во время великого кризиса, противостоим сильнейшему вызову, с которым человечество когда-либо встречалось: экологическими последствиями нашей собственной коллективной кармы. Консенсус ученых: человеческая деятельность усиливает изменения окружающей среды в планетарном масштабе. В частности, глобальное потепление происходит гораздо быстрее, чем предсказывалось ранее, что наиболее очевидно на северном полюсе. В течение сотен тысяч лет Северный Ледовитый океан был покрыт ледовым морем площадью с Австралию – но теперь оно быстро тает. В 2007 г. Группа по изменениям климата (ГПИК) предсказала, что Арктика освободится от летнего льда к 2100 г. Теперь стало ясно,  что это может произойти в течение одного-двух десятилетий. Гренландский лед тает быстрее, чем предполагалось. Подъем уровня моря в этом столетии будет как минимум 1 метр – достаточно, чтобы затопить многие прибрежные города и рисовые плантации, например, в долине Меконга во Вьетнаме.  

(Перевод мой - Ю.К.)

----------


## Буль

6000 буддистов-подписантов - это интересная часть от 36000000 буддистов во всём мире чтобы эта декларация могла называться "общебуддийской"... 

И как же в этой декларации предлагается действовать?

----------

Bob (09.01.2010), Styeba (15.06.2010), Zom (26.12.2009), Кумо (27.12.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Изучаю сей основополагающий документ.

Analysis of the First 5000 Declaration Signatories Signatories by Country




> The first thing to notice is that Buddhists across the whole world have signed the Climate Declaration, in line with the now global status of Buddhist religious practice. Substantial numbers came from the English-speaking world (US, UK, Australia, Canada, S. Africa), reflecting the language of the document at this stage. Many people (13% in all) signed from Germany, France, the Netherlands and Singapore. Another significant number of signatories (1% each) came equally from 7 geographically diverse countries—New Zealand, Mexico, Finland, Belgium, Ireland, Brazil and Vietnam.


Analysis of the First 5000 Declaration Signatories Signatories by Affiliation




> The largest group of signatories (40%) did not specify a specific sangha or affiliation, describing themselves simply as Buddhist. Among the 60% of respondents who specified a particular affiliation, the largest numbers (11% each) came from Theravada/Vipassana or Tibetan Kagyu backgrounds, and the second largest numbers (7% each) from Zen and from Tibetan Shambhala backgrounds. Tibetan Nyingma signatories contributed 6%, ‘unaffiliated’ Tibetan Buddhists 5%, and Tibetan Geluk signatories 3% of the total


Analysis of the First 5000 Declaration Signatories

Dharma Teacher/Scholar Signatories




> The following list of signatories to the Buddhist Declaration on Climate Change comprises 65 Dharma teachers, scholars and leaders. They are based in 13 countries, and are a pan-Buddhist group drawn from the Tibetan, Zen, Theravadin, Vipassana, Chan and general Buddhist traditions. A potentially valuable resource for the international Sangha, it might provide the core of a guiding teachers’ group on the issue,  or play a role in the organization of a Buddhist climate conference in the future.
> 
> The Declaration has also been endorsed by over 150 senior abbots and lineage heads from many monasteries across the Himalayan region, at a Tibetan Buddhist conference led by the Dalai Lama in Delhi at the end of November 2009. We await details of these signatories.
> 
> 
> Dalai Lama XIV   	                                    Tibetan Buddhist, India
> Gyalwang Karmapa XVII    	                        Tibetan Buddhist, India
> Ven. Kobutsu Malone                       	            Zen, USA
> Joan Hallifax Roshi                    	            Zen, USA
> ...


Пока выравнивал список учителей увидел подись  ламы Сонам Дордже (ламы Олега (Позднякова)?).

----------


## Zom

> The first thing to notice is that Buddhists across the whole world have signed the Climate Declaration, in line with the now global status of Buddhist religious practice.


Любопытно, и когда ж это попытки изменять климат стали буддийской практикой -))

----------

Bob (09.01.2010), Буль (26.12.2009), Дима Н. (30.12.2009), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.08.2010), Кумо (27.12.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Кстати, Бао с Зомом, если что , то питерские буддисты первыми забулькают. До моего Коньково (одно из самых высоких мест в Москве) повышение уровня моря не достанет.  :Smilie: 

И еще. Зом, привденные вами слова я понимаю не так, как вы, а в том смысле, что Декларацию подписали буддисты не одной-двух стран, а из очень многих и это соответствует тому, что буддисты есть во всем мире. Именно это и хотят подчеркнуть авторы анализа, имхо.

----------


## Буль

> Кстати, Бао с Зомом, если что , то питерские буддисты первыми забулькают.


Если (вдруг) у меня не хватит интеллекта отойти от надвигающейся воды- то я, к водится, погибну (согласно моей карме) и обрету перерождение (согласно ей же). Так что Вас, Юрий, призываю не беспокоиться излишне о моей скромной персоне.
_
Парень я молодой, похожу и с бородой.
Я не беспокоюся - пусть растёт до пояса!
Вот когда прогоним фрица,
Будет время - будем бриться,
Стричься, бриться, наряжаться.
С милкой целоваться!_ 




> Декларацию подписали буддисты не одной-двух стран, а из очень многих и это соответствует тому, что буддисты есть во всем мире. Именно это и хотят подчеркнуть авторы анализа, имхо.


Ну да, ну да:
_
Если бы парни всей земли
Хором бы песню одну завели
Вот было б здорово, вот это был бы гром
Давайте парни хором запоём.

Парни, парни, это в наших силах
Землю от пожара уберечь
Мы за мир, за дружбу, за улыбки милых,
За сердечность встреч!_

Прямо вижу колонны буддистов разных стран с транспарантами: "Долой нирвану! Охлаждайте планету!"

----------

Zom (27.12.2009), Кумо (27.12.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

слушайте, ну хотя бы вы не вносите вклад в эту совершенно абсурдную панику с глобальным потеплением, созданном якобы руками человека! Это глобальное надувательство -- афера, которая принесла кому-то миллионы. Потому не кормите троллей, изучайте физику. 

вот не поленитесь послушать от начала до конца. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzkB5DuveDE

----------

Zom (27.12.2009), Дима Н. (30.12.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (27.12.2009), Курай (10.08.2010), Шаман (20.02.2010), Юндрун Топден (24.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

Yeshe, не лишайте людей возможности протестовать и декларировать свою декларацию всех деклараций!!! Их голос - это ГОЛОС!!!!

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Смотрел по телеку русского профессора, плавающего на ледоколе. Он сказал что ничего на ледниках не тает, сам все изучал и что паника больше сфабрикована.

----------


## Юрий К.

Какая интересная реакция у Бао на мое замечание о понимании Зомом конкретного англоязычного предложения. 

*Второй, третий и четвертый абзацы Декларации.* 

"Ледники во всем мире быстро отступают. Если нынешние экономические политики будут продолжаться, то ледники Тибетского плато, источника великих рек, несущих воду миллиардам людей в Азии, исчезнут через 30 лет. Сильная засуха и неурожаи уже поражают Австралию и Северный Китай. Основные доклады – МГИК, ООН, ЕС и Международного союза по консервации природы – согласны, что без коллективного изменения направления,  истощение источников воды, пищи и других ресурсов могут привести к голоду, войнам за ресурсы и массовым миграциям в середине столетия – возможно, к 2030 г., согласно главному научному советнику UK.

Глобальное потепление играет важную роль и в других экологических кризисах, включая гибель многих видов растений и животных, которые населяют с нами эту Землю. Океанографы сообщают, что половина углерода, выброшенного при сжигании топлива, абсорбируется океанами, что повышает их кислотность на 30%. Асидификация разрушает кальциевые шельфы и коралловые рифы, а также угрожает размножению планктона, источнику пищевой цепи большей части жизни моря. 

Известные биологи и доклады ООН согласны  том, что «обычный бизнес» приведет к исчезновению половины биологических видов в течение столетия. Коллективно мы нарушаем первую заповедь «не вредить живым существам» - на максимально возможном масштабе. И мы не можем предвидеть биологические последствия для человеческой жизни, если так много видов, незримо поддерживающих нашу собственную жизнь, исчезнут с планеты."

----------


## Zom

> Кстати, Бао с Зомом, если что , то питерские буддисты первыми забулькают. До моего Коньково (одно из самых высоких мест в Москве) повышение уровня моря не достанет.


Не переживайте за нас - у нас есть дамба  -)




> Прямо вижу колонны буддистов разных стран с транспарантами: "Долой нирвану! Охлаждайте планету!"


Кстати, петицию подписали как правило западные монахи и учителя.
Небезынтересно, что подобные тенденции у них отмечал ещё Аджан Чаа -):
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Boo...s/chah_180.htm

----------

Шаман (20.02.2010)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Топикстартер, как это обычно на БФ, поленился перевести  свое сообщение на русский язык.....
 Если, речь опять о проблеме потепления из-за выброса человеческой цивилизацией парниковых газов..... 
Так на это ученые, которые занимаются изучением океана просто смеются. Океан выделяет того же углекислого газа в сотни раз больше чем вся человеческая деятельность.  Потом посчитайте сколько добавляют парниковых газов (+ газов разрушающих озоновый слой) в атмосферу те же извержения вулканов, деятельность живых организмов.... И увидите что человечеству еще рано брать на себя смелость утверждать, что оно ответственно за какое нибудь изменение климата на планете.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Да вот хоть Городницкий,  сказал недавно в одном из интервью, что повышение углекислого газа в атмосфере в результате человеческой деятельности ничтожно по сравнению с количеством, которое каждый год выделяет мировой океан. 
 :Wink:

----------


## Юрий К.

Не поленился, а разместил на БФ буддийскую Декларацию по изменению климата на языке оригинала, подписанную Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой, Его Святейшеством 17-м Кармапой, др. буддийскими учителями и буддистами. 

Это вы не читаете мои сообщения, в которых я начал переводить на русский. Что тоже типично для БФ. 

Перевожу как для того, чтобы на БФ был перевод Декларации на русский, так и для того, чтобы самому как следует продумать то, что тут написано. 

*Еще три абзаца Декларации*

Многие ученые пришли к выводу о том, что на карту поставлено спасение человеческой цивилизации.  Мы достигли критической точки в нашей биологической и социальной эволюции.  В истории еще не было столь важного времени, чтобы поставить все ресурсы Буддизма на службу всех живых существ. Четыре благородные истины дают основу для диагностирования нашей ситуации и формулирования  соответствующих планов – поскольку все угрозы и беды, с которыми мы столкнулись, в конечном счете коренятся в человеческом уме и поэтому требуют глубоких изменений в наших умах. Если индивидуальные страдания коренятся в страстях и невежестве – в трех ядах жадности, злой воле и заблуждении, то то же самое применимо к страданиям и на коллективном уровне. Наша экологическая опасность является крупномасштабной версией исконной человеческой проблемы. И как индивиды, и как биологические особи мы страдаем от  «я», которое переживает свой разрыв как с другими людьми, так и с самой Землей. Как сказал Тхить Ньят Хань, «мы здесь для того, чтобы пробудиться от иллюзии нашей отдельности». Нам нужно пробудиться и осознать, что Земля  - это наша мать и наш дом – и тогда пуповина, связывающая нас с ней, не может быть разорвана. Когда болеет Земля, болеем и мы, потому что мы ее часть.

Современные экономические и технологические отношения с остальной биосферой не заслуживают поддержки. Для того, чтобы пережить грядущие жесткие перемены, нам необходимо изменить наши ожидания и стили жизни. Это включает как новые привычки, так и новые ценности. Буддийское учение, состоящее в том, что общее благополучие индивида и общества зависит от внутреннего благополучия, а не только от экономических индикаторов, помогает нам определить те индивидуальные и социальные изменения, которые нам нужно осуществить.

На индивидуальном уровне нам нужны такие формы поведения, которые повышают экологическое осознавание и уменьшают наш «углеродный след». Тем, кто живет в развитых странах, нужно модифицировать наши дома и рабочие места с целью большей энергоэффективности;   вешать пониже термостаты зимой и повыше летом; использовать энергосберегающие лампы и оборудование; выключать неиспользуемое оборудование; водить только самые экономичные автомобили, а также  уменьшить потребление мяса в пользу здоровой растительной диеты.

----------


## Yeshe

вот вам здравая точка зрения (кстати там перевод прилагается, правда с ненормативной лексикой)  :Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXTBotdauPo

----------

Olle (27.12.2009), Денис Евгеньев (13.01.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Это тот же сюжетец с ненаромативной лексикой, на который ссылался Бао в теме "Час Земли".

Внимательное чтение-перевод Декларации уже прояснило основной резалт: если оставить в стороне прогностическую и констатируюущую части Декларации, которые написаны учеными, принадлежащими партии алармистов, то буддизму, как и другим религиям мира, по сути нечего дать людям в сложившейся критической ситуации. Не в смысле нравственности, а в смысле технологичного поведения. Увы, но даже сохранение пуповины с Землей и размышления о коллективной карме не даст ничего нового именно на уровне поведения, технологий цивилизованной жизни.

Единственое, что есть у религий мира в плане управления социумом - это теократии. Не видно причин, по которым эти формы могут возродиться в обозримом будущем.

----------


## Юрий К.

*Оставшаяся часть Декларации*

"Такого индивидуального поведения самого по себе не достаточно для предотвращения грядущих бедствий. Мы также должны осуществить институциональные перемены, и технологические, и экономические. Мы должны «де-карбонизировать» наши энергосистемы настолько быстро, насколько позволяет замена ископаемого горючего на возобновляемые источники энергии, которые неисчерпаемы, благотворны и гармонируют с природой. Нам особенно необходимо остановить создание угольных растений, т.к. уголь самый большой загрязнитель и самый опасный источник атмосферного углерода. Мудро используемые энергия ветра, солнца, приливов, геотермальная энергия могут дать все необходимое нам без разрушения биосферы. Поскольку источником около четверти углеродных выбросов является сокращение площадей лесов, мы должны обратить эту уничтожение лесов, особенно в зоне тропиков, где обитает большинство видов растений и животных.

Недавно стало совершенно ясно, что также необходимы значительные перемены в структуре нашей экономической системы. Глобальное потепление по существу связано с теми гигантскими объемами энергии, которые поглощает наша индустрия для обеспечения тех уровней потребления, к которым многие из нас привыкли.   С буддийской точки зрения разумная экономика могла бы управляться принципом достаточности: ключ к счастью – это удовлетворение, а не постоянно увеличивающееся множество товаров. Принуждение ко все большему и большему потреблению является выражением страстных желаний, т.е. того самого, на что Будда  указывал, как на коренную причину страдания.

Для того, чтобы избежать коллапс, вместо экономики, основанной на прибыли и требующей постоянного роста, на вместе нужно двигаться к экономике, которая обеспечивает удовлетворительный стандарт  жизни для каждого и в то же время позволяет нам развивать наш полный потенциал (включая духовный) в гармонии с биосферой, которая поддерживает и питает все существа, включая будущие поколения. Если политические лидеры не способны осознать безотлагательность нашего глобального кризиса или не желают поставить долгосрочные интересы человечества выше краткосрочных выгод топливных корпораций, нам придется бросить им вызов длительными гражданскими акциями.

Д-р Джеймс Хансен из НАСА и другие климатологи недавно определили точные цели, которые необходимы для того, чтобы не довести глобальное потепление до «точек необратимости». Безопасный для жизни человеческой цивилизации содержание углекислоты в атмосфере не должно превышать 350 частей на миллион (чнм). Эта цель была одобрена Далай Ламой вместе с нобелевскими лауреатами и выдающимися учеными. Нынешняя ситуация особенно тревожна, т.к. этот уровень составляет 387 чнм и ежегодно увеличивается на 2 чнм. Нам предстоит не только снизить выброс углерода, но также изъять большие объемы углекислоты уже имеющиеся в атмосфере.

Как подписавшиеся под этими буддийскими принципами мы подтверждаем неотложность вызова изменения климата. Мы присоединяемся к Далай Ламе в одобрении цели 350 чнм. В соответствии с буддийскими учениями мы принимаем нашу индивидуальную и коллективную ответственность сделать все, что от нас зависит для достижения этой цели, включая (но не ограничиваясь) указанные выше личные и социальные реакции.

У нас есть небольшое «окно» возможности к действию для предотвращения человечества от надвигающихся бедствий и для содействия спасению многих и прекрасных форм жизни на Земле. Будущие поколения и другие виды, составляющие биосферу вместе с нами, не могут попросить нашего сострадания, мудрости и лидерства. Мы должны услышать их молчание. Мы также должны быть их голосом и действовать в их интересах."

----------


## Юрий К.

Еще вопрос. 

Какова наблюдаемая через Интернет структурная реакция подписантов? 

Другими словами, как на их сайтах отражена Декларация, где в сети можно найти текст и ссылки на Декларацию? 

На сайте ecobuddhism, на сайтах-блогах ее неспосрественных авторов (см тему о книге Buddhist response , а также еще  в некоторых местах, например, статья в журнале Elephant.

На  официальном сайте ЕС 17-ого Кармапы  ссылку на Декларацию мне найти не удается, его экодеятельность отражена в ленте новостей.

Joan Halifax roshi. 

Снимаю шляпу перед этой женщиной, когда думаю о том, что она лет 30 занимается чем-то типа «Being with dying” (кое-что знаю об этом на своем опыте), то волосы встают дыбом и шляпа падает.  :Smilie:  

На ее сайте, в плане Wednesday Night Dharma Talks

Jan 06, 2010 (5:30 PM)
Grove Burnett
Topic: "Climate Change: Imperiled Earth & the Deluded Mind"

B.A.Wallace

Вплоть до последнего времени - переводчик на встречах ЕСДЛ с учеными, автор многих книг по буддизму, американский буддийский учитель, шаматхе учит более 30 лет (см статью о ней на главной странице его сайта). Мне понравился его стиль випассаны: если по Гоенке тело надо просматривать в одном и том же порядке, то Wallace рекомендовал осознавать спонтанное движение внимания по телу, для меня это более мягкий стиль, чем у Гоенки, но его рекомендация сразу начинать с трехмерного сканирования (у Гоенки - в конце) для меня слишком жесткая.

Ссылку на Декларацию и экотему в целом на сайте не вижу.

Sogyal Rinpoche rigpa.org

аналогично.

Интересно, что Декларация цитирует Тхить Ньят Хана, тем самым как бы дистанцируя его - его подписи нет и странно ее было бы видеть в такой редакции.

----------


## AlexТ

Я полностью согласен с тем что мы должны хорошо, гуманно и экономно поступать с природой.  

Но я полностью отрицаю некоторые религиозные и радикальные позиции некоторых людей которые из за политических соображений (_приостановить индустриальное развитие развивающихся стран которые есть будущеи соперники США_)  кричат о потеплении. Факт в том что на сегодня человечество почти не влияет на климат. Углекислый газ выделяем природой намного превосходит  технологическое влияние. В время динозавром было на много больше углекислого газа, и я не думаю что динозавры использовали машины...

Посмотрите на график температуры за десятки милионов лет.... Сейчас мы вообще находимся в периоде похолодения и в одном из самых холодных периодов.... Недалеко от города где я живу, с ветром иногда доходит до -40 / -50С...  Я надеюсь на потепление... Когда Обама возвращался из Копенгагена, в Вашингтоне вообще был очень сильный снегопад (такого давно не было)... В одной газете вообще строили шутку насчет "наш лидер опоздал в Копенгаген так как застрял в снегопаде)...

http://www.hourofthetime.com/wordpre...0bc-2040ad.gif


Далее
http://www.junkscience.com/images/paleocarbon.gif

Мы живем в очень холодном времени, с очень малым количеством СО2...

Политика это страшное дело...





> Безопасный для жизни человеческой цивилизации содержание углекислоты в атмосфере не должно превышать 350 частей на миллион (чнм). Эта цель была одобрена Далай Ламой вместе с нобелевскими лауреатами и выдающимися учеными. Нынешняя ситуация особенно тревожна, т.к. этот уровень составляет 387 чнм и ежегодно увеличивается на 2 чнм.


Уровень СО2 достиг почти 3000 ppm однажды в Камбрийском периоде. Конца света не было...  Сейчас уровни СО2 мизерные... Ну что 350 чнм, когда его было в 9х больше? Я не думаю что то гигантское производство СО2 было изза того что трилобиты ездили на машинах...

----------

Ho Shim (24.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.06.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

А какова погрешность в измерении температуры и содержания СО2 в атмосфере миллион лет назад?




> Интересно, что Декларация цитирует Тхить Ньят Хана, тем самым как бы дистанцируя его - его подписи нет и странно ее было бы видеть в такой редакции.


В рекомендованных ресурсах Buddhist Climate Project есть ссылка на сайт преп. Тхить Ньят Ханя. Там можно видеть его послание Парламенту Религий, прошедшему недавно в Мельбурне (Австралия) «A Collective Awakening for the Future of Our Planet»




> The Five Mindfulness Trainings offer a concrete path of practice that can lead to a collective awakening, that can transforming our hatred, fear and greed, in turn bringing healing to ourselves and our planet, solving the problems of climate change, terrorism, and poverty at their root.


Лет 20-30 назад ТМщики активно занимались исследованиями такого типа. Влияние коллектьивных медитаций, например, на число ДТП, уровень преступности. Интесивность арабо-израильского конфликта. Было у них исследование и по погоде. Свои результаты они стремились публиковать в научной периодике (не всегда безу4спешно).

Солидные люди, конечно, не обращали на них внимание или смеялись над ними.

D.A.Wallace в одной из своих книг пытался развивать такие идеи, но, по мнению рецензента, они ничего кроме раздражения у читателей не могут вызвать.

Присутствие бодхисаттвы (или практикующего высокой реализации) способствует пробуждению ощущающих существ, облегчает их страдания. Разумно ожидать, что этот благотворный эффект может быть измерен.

----------


## Буль

> Лет 20-30 назад ТМщики активно занимались исследованиями такого типа. Влияние коллектьивных медитаций, например, на число ДТП, уровень преступности. Интесивность арабо-израильского конфликта. Было у них исследование и по погоде. Свои результаты они стремились публиковать в научной периодике (не всегда безу4спешно).


Лучше бы они опубликовали не результаты, а механизм воздействия ТМ на ментальность участников арабо-израильского конфликта. Это было бы действительно смешно.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Лучше бы они опубликовали не результаты, а механизм воздействия ТМ на ментальность участников арабо-израильского конфликта. Это было бы действительно смешно.


Бао, нет проблем, почитайте эту статью, посмейтесь

Orme-Johnson, D.W. et al. International peace project in the Middle East: The effect of the Maharishi Technology of the Unified Field. Journal of Conflict Resolution 32: 776–812, 1988.

Все публикации ТМщиков по этой теме здесь

Суть ближневосточного эксперимента была примерно такая: летом, кажется, 1983 г. в Иерусалиме собралась международная группа практиков ТМ-сиддхи (около 200 человек, численность менялась, т.к. люди приезжали и уезжали) где-то на месяц, а исследователи через контент-анализ прессы следили за показателями напряженности конфликта. Механизм они тоже обсуждали, в ответе на критику этой работы в этом же журнале. Ключевое понятие - коллективное сознание, которым обладает, по их мнению, любая компактно проживающая группа людей в силу частоты контактов, общения. Семья, город, страна.

По-моему, с 1996 г. работает проект The Global Consciousness Project регистрация физдатчиками _непреднамеренного_ влияния на окружающую среду коллективных состояний, от празднования Нового года до реакций на смерть принцессы Дианы, землетрясений, терактов. ТМщики тоже участвовали в нем сразу после теракта 11 сентября 2001 г.

На БФ была тема BTR'a по Mind Lamp - под действием желания лампа меняет цвет, выпустили ее специалисты, которые проводят этот проект. Кажется в той же теме было обсуждение и этого проекта.

Смешно, правда? Морочат людям голову, бабосы лопатами гребут. :Smilie: 

Во, посмотрите,  какая чудесная лампа. Купите, Бао, и познаете механизмы на собственном опыте  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Все публикации ТМщиков по этой теме здесь


К сожалению ничего подходящего не нашёл.




> Механизм они тоже обсуждали, в ответе на критику этой работы в этом же журнале. Ключевое понятие - коллективное сознание, которым обладает, по их мнению, любая компактно проживающая группа людей в силу частоты контактов, общения. Семья, город, страна.


И как ТМ со стороны воздействует на это коллективное сознание?




> На БФ была тема BTR'a по Mind Lamp - под действием желания лампа меняет цвет, выпустили ее специалисты, которые проводят этот проект. Кажется в той же теме было обсуждение и этого проекта.
> 
> Смешно, правда? Морочат людям голову, бабосы лопатами гребут.
> 
> Во, посмотрите,  какая чудесная лампа. Купите, Бао, и познаете механизмы на собственном опыте


Да ладно Вам! Неужели Вы не понимаете что эта лампа - просто шутка? Нет ни одного человека, который бы смог по заказу изменить цвет этой лампы!

----------


## Юрий К.

> И как ТМ со стороны воздействует на это коллективное сознание?


Это вы у них спросите.  :Cool:  

Но если по постановке именно ближневосточного, как и любого другого такого же ТМ-эксперимента, то медитирующие не вне "этого коллективного сознания", а "внутри" него (чисто географически). Группа была в Иерусалиме и там же отслеживали динамику напряженности военного конфликта (сколько за день убитых и т.д.)

Второй момент я уже отметил: _непреднамеренное_ влияние. Все дальнейшие подробности по этому оффтопному ответвлению темы - у ТМщиков. :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Если политические лидеры не способны осознать безотлагательность нашего глобального кризиса или не желают поставить долгосрочные интересы человечества выше краткосрочных выгод топливных корпораций, нам придется бросить им вызов длительными гражданскими акциями.


Надо думать, что в случАе чеГо расположение экологических баррикад может будет найти на сайте Ecological Buddhism. A Buddhist Response to Global Warming. Для этого подходят разделы News и Take Action. 

В данный момент Take Action  предлагает посадить дерево в священной роще на Шотландском нагорье. Это можно сделать on-line за 5 ф.ст.

----------


## Юрий К.

> вот вам здравая точка зрения (кстати там перевод прилагается, правда с ненормативной лексикой) 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXTBotdauPo


Карлин отлично отработал билеты. Но это мимо, с моей точки зрения здесь не об этом, не о нашей угрозе Земле...

Декларация в первую очередь о том, что на кону выживание людей, а не биосферы или Земли в целом...

Если внешние условия критичны к моей жизни и можно хоть что-то сделать, чтобы нормально жить дольше, то пока я в здравом уме и твердой памяти - буду делать то, что делаю. 

Это как со свиным гриппом (а если бы не так относительно легко) - тут как раз лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть. Береженого и Бог бережет.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Да все это гон по изменению климата. Бабло рулит)

----------


## Юрий К.

Как вы думаете, Доржик, по сколько ЕСДЛ и ЕС 17-й Кармапа получили за то, что подписали Декларацию?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Никак не думаю.

----------


## Буль

> Декларация в первую очередь о том, что на кону выживание людей, а не биосферы или Земли в целом...


Юрий, Вы можете, наконец, объяснить к чему конкретно призывает эта декларация?

----------

Zom (30.12.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Декларация в первую очередь о том, что на кону выживание людей, а не биосферы или Земли в целом...


 во-первых, я не увидела этого в декларации -- там по-моему много популистских лозунгов, но все так туманно и "многабукафф", что  "ниасилил", что скорее всего запланированный эффект: прочитать и понять сложно, но вроде как буддийское и озабоченное, потому стОит подмахнуть чисто из солидарности. 

Во-вторых, никакой угрозы выживанию человечества нет, оно растет и хорошеет. Есть угроза т.н. европейской цивилизации, а африкано-арабо-китайская все переживет и переварит, успешно размножаясь и увеличиваясь в размере. При тех темпах рождаемости и наличии западной медицины, которая позволяет увеличить продолжительность жизни, мы увидим и цифру в 10 миллиардов очень скоро.

----------

Bob (09.01.2010), Буль (31.12.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Юрий, Вы можете, наконец, объяснить к чему конкретно призывает эта декларация?


Конечно. Прочитайте.

*Настало время действовать 
Буддийская Декларация по изменению климата* 

Сегодня мы живем во время великого кризиса, противостоим сильнейшему вызову, с которым человечество когда-либо встречалось: экологическими последствиями нашей собственной коллективной кармы. Консенсус ученых: человеческая деятельность усиливает изменения окружающей среды в планетарном масштабе. В частности, глобальное потепление происходит гораздо быстрее, чем предсказывалось ранее, что наиболее очевидно на северном полюсе. В течение сотен тысяч лет Северный Ледовитый океан был покрыт ледовым морем площадью с Австралию – но теперь оно быстро тает. В 2007 г. Группа по изменениям климата (ГПИК) предсказала, что Арктика освободится от летнего льда к 2100 г. Теперь стало ясно, что это может произойти в течение одного-двух десятилетий. Гренландский лед тает быстрее, чем предполагалось. Подъем уровня моря в этом столетии будет как минимум 1 метр – достаточно, чтобы затопить многие прибрежные города и рисовые плантации, например, в долине Меконга во Вьетнаме. 

Ледники во всем мире быстро отступают. Если нынешние экономические политики будут продолжаться, то ледники Тибетского плато, источника великих рек, несущих воду миллиардам людей в Азии, исчезнут через 30 лет. Сильная засуха и неурожаи уже поражают Австралию и Северный Китай. Основные доклады – МГИК, ООН, ЕС и Международного союза по консервации природы – согласны, что без коллективного изменения направления, истощение источников воды, пищи и других ресурсов могут привести к голоду, войнам за ресурсы и массовым миграциям в середине столетия – возможно, к 2030 г., согласно главному научному советнику UK. 

Глобальное потепление играет важную роль и в других экологических кризисах, включая гибель многих видов растений и животных, которые населяют с нами эту Землю. Океанографы сообщают, что половина углерода, выброшенного при сжигании топлива, абсорбируется океанами, что повышает их кислотность на 30%. Асидификация разрушает кальциевые шельфы и коралловые рифы, а также угрожает размножению планктона, источнику пищевой цепи большей части жизни моря. 

Известные биологи и доклады ООН согласны том, что «обычный бизнес» приведет к исчезновению половины биологических видов в течение столетия. Коллективно мы нарушаем первую заповедь «не вредить живым существам» - на максимально возможном масштабе. И мы не можем предвидеть биологические последствия для человеческой жизни, если так много видов, незримо поддерживающих нашу собственную жизнь, исчезнут с планеты.

Многие ученые пришли к выводу о том, что на карту поставлено спасение человеческой цивилизации. Мы достигли критической точки в нашей биологической и социальной эволюции. В истории еще не было столь важного времени, чтобы поставить все ресурсы Буддизма на службу всех живых существ. Четыре благородные истины дают основу для диагностирования нашей ситуации и формулирования соответствующих планов – поскольку все угрозы и беды, с которыми мы столкнулись, в конечном счете коренятся в человеческом уме и поэтому требуют глубоких изменений в наших умах. Если индивидуальные страдания коренятся в страстях и невежестве – в трех ядах жадности, злой воле и заблуждении, то то же самое применимо к страданиям и на коллективном уровне. Наша экологическая опасность является крупномасштабной версией исконной человеческой проблемы. И как индивиды, и как биологические особи мы страдаем от «я», которое переживает свой разрыв как с другими людьми, так и с самой Землей. Как сказал Тхить Ньят Хань, «мы здесь для того, чтобы пробудиться от иллюзии нашей отдельности». Нам нужно пробудиться и осознать, что Земля - это наша мать и наш дом – и тогда пуповина, связывающая нас с ней, не может быть разорвана. Когда болеет Земля, болеем и мы, потому что мы ее часть. 

Современные экономические и технологические отношения с остальной биосферой не заслуживают поддержки. Для того, чтобы пережить грядущие жесткие перемены, нам необходимо изменить наши ожидания и стили жизни. Это включает как новые привычки, так и новые ценности. Буддийское учение, состоящее в том, что общее благополучие индивида и общества зависит от внутреннего благополучия, а не только от экономических индикаторов, помогает нам определить те индивидуальные и социальные изменения, которые нам нужно осуществить. 

На индивидуальном уровне нам нужны такие формы поведения, которые повышают экологическое осознавание и уменьшают наш «углеродный след». Тем, кто живет в развитых странах, нужно модифицировать наши дома и рабочие места с целью большей энергоэффективности; вешать пониже термостаты зимой и повыше летом; использовать энергосберегающие лампы и оборудование; выключать неиспользуемое оборудование; водить только самые экономичные автомобили, а также уменьшить потребление мяса в пользу здоровой растительной диеты.  

Такого индивидуального поведения самого по себе не достаточно для предотвращения грядущих бедствий. Мы также должны осуществить институциональные перемены, и технологические, и экономические. Мы должны «де-карбонизировать» наши энергосистемы настолько быстро, насколько позволяет замена ископаемого горючего на возобновляемые источники энергии, которые неисчерпаемы, благотворны и гармонируют с природой. Нам особенно необходимо остановить создание угольных растений, т.к. уголь самый большой загрязнитель и самый опасный источник атмосферного углерода. Мудро используемые энергия ветра, солнца, приливов, геотермальная энергия могут дать все необходимое нам без разрушения биосферы. Поскольку источником около четверти углеродных выбросов является сокращение площадей лесов, мы должны обратить эту уничтожение лесов, особенно в зоне тропиков, где обитает большинство видов растений и животных. 

Недавно стало совершенно ясно, что также необходимы значительные перемены в структуре нашей экономической системы. Глобальное потепление по существу связано с теми гигантскими объемами энергии, которые поглощает наша индустрия для обеспечения тех уровней потребления, к которым многие из нас привыкли. С буддийской точки зрения разумная экономика могла бы управляться принципом достаточности: ключ к счастью – это удовлетворение, а не постоянно увеличивающееся множество товаров. Принуждение ко все большему и большему потреблению является выражением страстных желаний, т.е. того самого, на что Будда указывал, как на коренную причину страдания. 

Для того, чтобы избежать коллапс, вместо экономики, основанной на прибыли и требующей постоянного роста, на вместе нужно двигаться к экономике, которая обеспечивает удовлетворительный стандарт жизни для каждого и в то же время позволяет нам развивать наш полный потенциал (включая духовный) в гармонии с биосферой, которая поддерживает и питает все существа, включая будущие поколения. Если политические лидеры не способны осознать безотлагательность нашего глобального кризиса или не желают поставить долгосрочные интересы человечества выше краткосрочных выгод топливных корпораций, нам придется бросить им вызов длительными гражданскими акциями. 

Д-р Джеймс Хансен из НАСА и другие климатологи недавно определили точные цели, которые необходимы для того, чтобы не довести глобальное потепление до «точек необратимости». Безопасный для жизни человеческой цивилизации содержание углекислоты в атмосфере не должно превышать 350 частей на миллион (чнм). Эта цель была одобрена Далай Ламой вместе с нобелевскими лауреатами и выдающимися учеными. Нынешняя ситуация особенно тревожна, т.к. этот уровень составляет 387 чнм и ежегодно увеличивается на 2 чнм. Нам предстоит не только снизить выброс углерода, но также изъять большие объемы углекислоты уже имеющиеся в атмосфере. 

Как подписавшиеся под этими буддийскими принципами мы подтверждаем неотложность вызова изменения климата. Мы присоединяемся к Далай Ламе в одобрении цели 350 чнм. В соответствии с буддийскими учениями мы принимаем нашу индивидуальную и коллективную ответственность сделать все, что от нас зависит для достижения этой цели, включая (но не ограничиваясь) указанные выше личные и социальные реакции. 

У нас есть небольшое «окно» возможности к действию для предотвращения человечества от надвигающихся бедствий и для содействия спасению многих и прекрасных форм жизни на Земле. Будущие поколения и другие виды, составляющие биосферу вместе с нами, не могут попросить нашего сострадания, мудрости и лидерства. Мы должны услышать их молчание. Мы также должны быть их голосом и действовать в их интересах 

*Конец перевода (неотредактированного)*

----------


## Юрий К.

> во-первых, я не увидела этого в декларации -- там по-моему много популистских лозунгов, но все так туманно и "многабукафф", что  "ниасилил", что скорее всего запланированный эффект: прочитать и понять сложно, но вроде как буддийское и озабоченное, потому стОит подмахнуть чисто из солидарности.


Чисто из солидарности подмахивать совершенно не обязательно. :Smilie: 

Но познакомиться с точкой зрения авторов Декларации и всех подписавшихся полезно. Ради этого и размещаю и перевожу.

----------


## Буль

> Конечно. Прочитайте.


Прочитал. Согласен с Yeshe: "многабукаф" и никакой конкретики. Что конкретно предлагается делать в этой "декларации"?

----------

Zom (31.12.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Не собираюсь вам что-то разъяснять. Более чем достаточно того, что я разместил здесь оригинал Декларации и перевел ее на русский. А также выяснил интересующие меня вопросы и разместил результаты в теме.

Однако, если есть желание уточнить конкретику, то предлагаю связаться с одним или несколькими ее авторами. Готов безвозмездно оказать посредническую услугу в такой форме.

Все желающие посылают мне в личку свои ФИО (полностью), место проживания, конфессиональную принадлежность, год принятия прибежища. Обещаю эти данные не разглашать. 

Текст и адресаты просьбы уточнить и разъяснить Декларацию можно обсудить в теме.

----------


## Юрий К.

> С точки зрения ЕСДЛ, ЕС 17-ого Кармапы, более чем 60 буддийских учителей и 6000 буддистов, подписавших буддийскую Декларацию по изменению климата, это тема имеет отношение к буддизму.
> 
> Тему по свиному гриппу открыл не я, а Dondhup.
> 
> Ваша оценка этих тем, Бао, отличается от мнения перечисленных буддистов, а также моей. Спасибо и вам за откровенность. 
> 
> Просьба слово декларация в отношении к документу, подписанному перечисленными выше буддистами, не писать в кавычках ( в теме по Декларации). Это все-таки документ, подписанный многими буддистами. Даже если вы не разделяете их мнение.


Это мое сообщение было перенесено (не мной) из темы  об астероиде Апофис.

----------


## Буль

Хорошо, если вышеупомянутые буддисты считают декларирование сансарных феноменов частью своей практики - пусть подписывают декларации подобного рода.

----------


## Юрий К.

Один из авторов книги A Buddhist Response to The Climate Emergency (легшей в основу Декларации), который также подписал Декларацию, пишет, что, с его точки зрения, это часть пути Бодхисаттвы в современных условиях.

Ringu Tulku Rinpoche
Excerpt from: The Bodhisattva Path at a Time of Crisis




> Emptiness, interdependence, impermanence, and the dreamlike nature of things do not prevent us from taking altruistic or positive action. It may be like a dream, but it still affects beings… If there is environmental or climate collapse, everybody will assuredly be affected — some more, some less, but there will be an unprecedented negative impact. Clearly it is a vitally important bodhisattva activity to prevent a universal disaster like the collapse of our living world.

----------


## Буль

> * Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара во время осуществления глубокой праджня-парамиты ясно увидел, что все пять скандх пусты. Тогда он избавился от всех страданий, перейдя на другой берег.
> 
> Шарипутра! Чувственно воспринимаемое не отлично от пустоты. Пустота не отлична от чувственно воспринимаемого. Чувственно воспринимаемое — это и есть пустота. Пустота — это и есть чувственно воспринимаемое. Группы чувств, представлений, формирующих факторов и сознания точно таковы же.
> 
> Шарипутра! Для всех дхарм пустота — их сущностный признак. Они не рождаются и не гибнут, не загрязняются и не очищаются, не увеличиваются и не умешьшаются.*


СУТРА СЕРДЦА ПРАДЖНЯ-ПАРАМИТЫ

----------


## Юрий К.

Из того, что произошло при написании и подписании Декларации видно, что мнения учителей по этому вопросу разделились. Предполагаю, что Тхить Ньят Хань стоит примерно на таких же позициях, как и вы, Бао. В то время как написавшие книгу и подписавшие Декларацию полагают, что наряду с этим необходима конкретная социальная деятельность.

----------


## Yeshe

> ...В частности, глобальное потепление происходит гораздо быстрее, чем предсказывалось ранее, что наиболее очевидно на северном полюсе. ...


вам как англо-понимающему помещаю эту ссылку еще раз

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzkB5DuveDE

НЕТ ГЛОБАЛЬНОГО ПОТЕПЛЕНИЯ! Антарктика наоборот наращивает лед. Хватит плодить панику, особенно прикрываясь буддизмом.

----------

Буль (31.12.2009), Поляков (31.12.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> вам как англо-понимающему помещаю эту ссылку еще раз
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzkB5DuveDE


Yeshe, вы, по-видимому, не обратили внимание на те ресурсы, которые я обозначил в теме «Буддизм и экология». Вы же прекрасно понимаете, что  Lord Monckton не мог не получить публичный ответ от своих оппонентов, который, в частности, можно найти на сайте Ecological Buddhism – продолжение Декларации.

Поэтому, как англопонимающую прошу прокомментировать нижеследующие материалы (Climate Progress – это источник новостей для Ecological Buddhism, об авторе этого блога вы можете узнать, как из блога, так и заглянув в тему  «Буддизм и экология: наблюдение за процессом»)

The Viscount Monckton of Brenchley (TVMOB) is one of the most grotesque liars in the climate arena.




> Хватит плодить панику, особенно прикрываясь буддизмом.


Это ваше высказывание я отношу не к себе, а ко всем подписавшим Декларацию.

----------


## Буль

> Это ваше высказывание я отношу не к себе, а ко всем подписавшим Декларацию.


И пусть это послужит им хорошим уроком на будущее!

----------

Ho Shim (04.01.2010), Yeshe (31.12.2009)

----------


## AlexТ

> вам как англо-понимающему помещаю эту ссылку еще раз
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzkB5DuveDE
> 
> НЕТ ГЛОБАЛЬНОГО ПОТЕПЛЕНИЯ! Антарктика наоборот наращивает лед. Хватит плодить панику, особенно прикрываясь буддизмом.


Хаха. Мне очень понравилася фраза что климат изменялся целых 4.5 милиарда лет.


Я полностью согласен.  Земля проходила много циклов и СО2 это результат, а не причина. Человечество играет почти 0% (если не полный 0%) .

Мы вообще живем в холодный период, и в некоторых частях света я мечтаю о потеплении...

На русском есть хороший фильм  о мифе глобального надувательства.



Ребята, вы что не понимает политические  причины для всего этого (_приостановить технологический прогресс развивающихся стран - будуших соперников США. И может даже для комерчиских целях, больше налогов например..._) ? И что страшно что никакой западный политик, каким бы честным и умным он не был, не сможет пойти против этого надувательства.... Это равняется политическому харакири.

----------


## Shunja

Александр Великий, это всё очевидно, безусловно. Но если честно, мне кажется, что каждый хотел бы жить на более чистой и здоровой планете, хоть она и является лишь временной станцией для существования.

----------


## AlexТ

> Александр Великий, это всё очевидно, безусловно. Но если честно, мне кажется, что каждый хотел бы жить на более чистой и здоровой планете, хоть она и является лишь временной станцией для существования.


Называйте меня пожалуйста Alex.

Насчет экологии. Да я за более чистые способы и методы. Мне не нравятся когда экология разрушается... Но я считаю что надо не забывать что люди, более важные чем деревья, или политические соображения.

Вот если бы можно было перенести часть населения на другую планету, так как эта перенаселена.... Сюда и надо вкладывать деньги и иследования...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Может буддисты подписали декларацию больше исходя из общих благородных целей таких как не загрязнение природы. Загрязнение природы и глобальное потепление связаны конечно, но само по себе загрязнение природы приносит большой видимый уже сейчас вред. Исчезание каждодневное какого-то вида живых существ, растений. Будда в одной сутре говорил что сейчас монахи есть мясо и рис, но в будущем жс будут кушать корешки, выкапывая их из земли.

----------


## Буль

И, исходя из этого, Будда предложил практиковать, а не подписывать экологические декларации...

----------


## Юрий К.

Еще один документ, связанный с Декларацией: одобрение Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой цели в 350 чнм.




> We are honored to present here the Dalai Lama’s official letter of endorsement of the 350 ppm target. Among the growing list of other international figures supporting this target are Nobel Laureate Archbishop Desmond Tutu, Indian environmental leader Dr. Vandana Shiva, Canadian biologist and broadcaster Dr.David Suzuki, Dr.Hermann Scheer, chairman of the World Council for Renewable Energy, and Sheila Watt-Cloutier, chairperson of the Inuit Circumpolar Council. It has been endorsed in a personal capacity by Dr Rajendra Pachauri, head of the IPCC. The world's leading climate economist Sir Nicholas Stern describes it as "a very sensible long-term target"

----------


## Юрий К.

> И, исходя из этого, Будда предложил практиковать, а не подписывать экологические декларации...


Я поехал в Дальмасу, будете в наших краях, заходите, вместе попрактикуем.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Бао, к сожалению, стер пару моих постов, но может и к лучшему, поскольку, когда опять обдумываешь, то вспоминается нечто новое. 
В частности, когда планировали Транссибирскую магистраль при царе Николае, то был вариант строительства по пути нынешнего БАМа, но хватило у кого-то ума обратиться к ламам и прогадать этот вариант. Они прогадали  и посоветовали строить через южную оконечность Байкала. Зная насколько тяжело было тянуть БАМ даже в конце 20 века, можно понять, что в начале 20 века этот проект просто бы не состоялся.
Это я к тому, что когда нет уверенности в том, как могут или будут протекать те или иные процессы и нет под рукой махасиддха, кот. бы трансцендентальным видением все разъяснил, то не грех обратиться к хорошему гадателю и прояснить ситуацию. 

Мне удивительно, почему большинство подписавшихся буддистов не сделали это. Или те, кто сделал или видел реальную ситуацию, тот не подписал???
Ведь теперь, когда очевидно что часть данных о потеплении просто сфальсифицировали все подписанты попали в несколько неловкое положение, будучи представителями учения о развитии интуиции вплоть до джнаны Будды.

К тому же у меня предположение, что всех подписантов использовали в темную и сама многолетняя компания это часть более общей отвлекающей компании.

Компании отвлекающей от гораздо более сильных технологий использованных военными и нанесших гораздо более мощный вред природе. Я подразумеваю испытания климатического, геологического и ионосферного оружием. Особенно ионосферного оружия,  в результате чего выжигаются отдельные зоны в ионосфере и якобы часть населения просто выжигается ионосферным излучением и население "благополучно"(хм) вымирает оставляя все материальные ценности нетронутыми. Опыты начались давно, только благодаря журналистам и пр. энтузиастам удалось как-то раскопать сведения об этих испытаниях и опубликовать, несмотря на отчаянное сопротивление военных, спецслужб и т.д. И чтобы скрыть ущерб, нанесенный прежде всего этими испытаниями и начавшиеся многочисленные ГЛОБАЛЬНЫЕ аномальные явления в климате началась широкомасштабная компания по загрязнению углекислым газом, что, кстати, опять же было на руку развитым государствам. Совершенно неясно, (поскольку это гос. секрет), а что делает громадная антенна на Аляске, в какой мере она используется и как. Не исключено, что сами себя Штаты и сожгут подобными опытами. (Вспоминается индейское предсказание, что во время правления черного президента Штаты поглотит огонь, кот. невозможно будет погасить. Вспомним кстати опыты Теслы с электромагнитными полями). Так что может быть потому Алекс (из Канады) здесь скорее самый трезвый, поскольку спиной чувствует, что скоро может жареным запахнуть

----------

Доржик (06.01.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

04.12.09

Далай-лама призывает помнить о глобальном потеплении
Таяние гималайских ледников затронет Индию, Пакистан, Бирму, Таиланд, Лаос и Камбоджу

----------


## Буль

Брр-р-р... Сейчас! Только руки отогрею после очередного выкапывания машины из-под снега. И сразу буду помнить о "глобальном потеплении".

----------


## Юрий К.

Почаще вспоминайте. 

А я радуюсь тому, что эта тема добавила больше одной подписи к Декларации.

Из новостной ленты Ecological Buddhism. 

Australian weather bureau reported: “Central Pacific Ocean surface temperatures are now at their warmest level since the El Niño of 1997-98.″

----------


## Буль

> Очищенная более-менее от снега за ночь Москва сегодня вновь оказалась занесена. Сначала редкие и мелкие снежинки с каждой минутой становились крупнее и пушистей. И хорошо, что еще рождественские каникулы. Машин на улицах мало. Водители старались двигаться как можно медленней. Те, чьи машины были припаркованы, думали: как вообще поехать.
> 
> "Сугроб спереди. Сугроб сзади. Поочищал колеса, туда, суда, да и выехал", - рассказывает водитель Дмитрий Шалангин.
> 
> Коммунальные службы города, конечно, пытались убрать. Очистив колею, загоняли тем самым владельцев припаркованных машин в снежные тиски, выбраться из которых суждено было не всем. Снег есть, рабочие тоже есть. Нет самосвала, куда снег надо сгружать, чтобы увести. Получилось, похоже, что скорость прироста снежного покрова оказалась выше, чем скорость движения грузовиков, увозящих снег.


Вести.Ру

Налицо "глобальное потепление"... если Australian weather bureau на охлаждение океана денег не требует - так и то хорошо. А то мы им предложим наш снег вывозить. В России снега много. Вероятно, из-за "глобального потепления"...




> В США из-за морозов и снегопадов сразу в нескольких штатах объявлено чрезвычайное положение. Зима парализовала сначала северные районы (здесь зафиксирован рекорд - минус 47 градусов), а теперь добралась до юга. Европа посылает сигналы бедствия уже неделю. В Великобритании уже подсчитали, что эта зима обойдется Соединенному Королевству в полтора миллиарда долларов.
> 
> Из-за снежных бурь в семи штатах объявлено чрезвычайное положение. В Северной Дакоте установлен температурный рекорд - минус 47 по Цельсию. Даже в солнечном Майами вместо обычных плюс 30 всего 10 градусов.


Вести.Ру

Надеюсь, разумным людям этих сообщений вполне достаточно для того, чтобы сделать разумные выводы.

----------


## Юрий К.

Бао, что-то вы мне не ндравитесь последнее время. Простыли, наверное, насморк... Разумные люди смотрят на многолетние тенденции, а не на сегодняшнюю погоду.

----------


## Yeshe

> Бао, что-то вы мне не ндравитесь последнее время. Простыли, наверное, насморк... Разумные люди смотрят на многолетние тенденции, а не на сегодняшнюю погоду.


разумные люди не покупаются на афёры, даже если те имеют глобальный размах. Если король голый, то он голый даже если все министры, придворные и горожане кричат, что его одежда прекрасна. 

Открою вам "по секрету", что если за какую-то определенную точку зрения дают гранты, а за противоположную - не дают, то количество собранных и опубликованных "доказательств" будет пропорционально выделенным средствам. "Глобальное потепление" очень сильно спонсировано - и не зря, это как голливудское реалити-шоу, возвращает сторицей. Очередная разводка лохов. Говоря о"разумных людях".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Буль (09.01.2010), Поляков (09.01.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Его Святейшество Далай-лама как-то сфотографировался вместе с Асахарой из аум синрике. Асахара потом везде этим щеголял и говорил что Его Святейшество его друг, Наставник и т.д. И Его Святейшество был вынужден потом писать опровержения. Здесь буддисты подписали скорее из за проблемы загрязнения среды. Глобальное потепление это миф на мой взгляд. Газы от жизнедеятельности коров превышают выбросы от машин говорят. И я в это почему то больше верю.

----------


## Поляков

> Разумные люди смотрят на многолетние тенденции, а не на сегодняшнюю погоду.


На эти?



Или эти?



Или вот эти?

----------

Bob (09.01.2010), Буль (09.01.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Вопрос зело сурьезный. Личного полного знания нет, есть только убежденность. Однако не вижу в этом никакой проблемы, ведь я разместил здесь Декларацию не для того, чтобы убеждать, а для того, чтобы форумляне познакомились с ней и сделали свой выбор.

Без зла, ненависти, издевательств. Просто выбор, вот и все.

----------

Jambal Dorje (10.01.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Хочу отследить здесь мой путь на БФ по глобальному потеплению, до этой темы  о Декларации.

Понравилась статья, основной тезис: состояние окружающей среды, глобальное потепление нужно сделать предметом религиозной заботы. 

В результате – тема для ее обсуждения. 

01.09.2007, 12:20
Ответственность за природные условия просветления

Реакция форумлян – негативная, единственная наша забота – это наш ум. Мне очень близка позиция ЕСДЛ по этому вопросу: нет ннеобходимости в какой-либо сакрализации природы, это просто наш дом и к его состоянию нужно относиться соответствующим образом. Последнее сообщение темы 11.12.2007 и второй результат темы, узнал о присуждении нобелевки мира Межправительственной группе экспертов по изменению климата при ООН

Почти одновременно с первой темой, по причине негативной реакции на нее форумлян, открыл другую

04.09.2007, 15:49 
Буддизм и экология: наблюдение за процессом.

В результате ее мониторинга (а также ее аналога по христианству) обратил внимание на проблему энергосбережения и решил ее у себя дома. А также узнал об акции Час Земли.

16.03.2009, 21:35
"Час Земли" 28 марта в 20-30 по местному времени


Дальнейший мониторинг темы «Буддизм и экология: наблюдение за процессом» и привел к Декларации. По сути дела круг (или виток "спирали") замкнулся - Декларация - это продолжение первой темы, но уже не в форме чьей-то статьи, а ... на совершенно другом оргуровне.

----------


## Yeshe

> Хочу отследить здесь мой путь на БФ по глобальному потеплению, до этой темы  о Декларации.


Вам не кажется, что вас немного колбасит манией величия? Практиковали бы больше. 




> Без зла, ненависти, издевательств.


Начните с себя. сами-то вы с Бао общаетесь с издевочкой. То есть вам значит можно...

Юра, если вы хотите спасти мир от загрязнения, то идите продвигать эту декларацию в Китай. Здесь, я уверена, на форуме большинство даже бумажки на улице не бросает, и уж тем более не делает фабричных выбросов. Так что вы не по адресу спасаете. Но понятно, что ключи всегда удобнее искать под фонарем, а не там, где потеряли.

----------

Bob (09.01.2010), Olle (10.01.2010), Zom (10.01.2010), Буль (09.01.2010), Кумо (16.02.2010), Шаман (20.02.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вам не кажется, что вас немного колбасит манией величия?


Не колбасит, это интересное и полезное времяпрепровождение. :Smilie: 




> Практиковали бы больше.


Сегодня снова собираюсь в Дальмасу, может прилетите?  :Smilie: 





> Начните с себя. сами-то вы с Бао общаетесь с издевочкой. То есть вам значит можно...


Я шутю, а он че вытворяет? Зачем мой коммент на его сообщение в другую тему переносит? Супостат! :Smilie:  Превышает модераторские полномочия. 

По поводу локальных температурных аномалий в Европе. 

Сегодня холода парализовали транспорт Европы, а жара в Греция на Новый год побила температурный рекорд столетней давности  Алармисты (новостная лента сайта Ecological Buddhism) полагают, что временные похолодания не отменяют тенденции глобального потепления

Ecological Buddhism ждет подписей под Декларацией 150 настоятелей монастырей  гималайского региона после конференции в Дели, которую провел ЕСДЛ в конце ноября

----------


## Буль

> временные похолодания не отменяют тенденции глобального потепления


То есть буддисты теперь ещё в большем затруднении: вместо практики они должны выбирать свою позицию между временными и глобальными климатическими тенденциями???




> По всей Европе, от Варшавы до Парижа, отменяют рейсы в аэропортах, закрывают дороги, устраняют последствия многочисленных ДТП. Снегопады, сугробы, гололёд - эту зиму европейцы уже называют едва ли не самой трудной за последнюю четверть века.
> 
> Германия находится на осадном положении. Власти страны советуют жителям запастись водой и едой - в ближайшие дни до магазина можно и не доехать. Долететь  тоже не удастся. В аэропорту Франкфурта отменены сотни рейсов. Видимость плохая, на взлетно-посадочных полосах - гололед. Жизнь в Берлине замерла. Жители стараются не покидать свои дома. Правда, к местным моржам это не относится. У них ежегодный костюмированный заплыв. "Очень хорошо и свежо", - говорит одна из участниц заплыва. Ей вторит другой пловец: "я в воде был всего-то минуту, а мог бы даже и три – мы же профессионалы".
> 
> В Великобритании ситуация хуже – там холоднее, минус 20 градусов по Цельсию. Десятки жертв, в основном, на дорогах. Запасы соли и реагентов подходят к концу. По прогнозам синоптиков, похолодание продолжится.
> 
> В Чехии автомобильные магистрали и вовсе стоят - из-за снегопада одну за другой перекрывают главные трассы страны, десятки аварий. "На моем участке в снегу застряли два школьных автобуса. Откопать их удалось не сразу, дети провели внутри 8 часов" , - рассказывает полицейский Петр Живура.
> 
> В США замерзают не только люди, но и водопады. Эту достопримечательность Миннесоты в таком виде туристы не видели давно. Несладко пришлось и черепахам: впервые за 20 лет сотни пресмыкающихся выбросились на побережье Флориды. В океане им холодно. Беженцев на берегу собирают ученые и отвозят в специальные центры по защите животных на зимовку.


Вести.РУ

Расскажите черепахам о "глобальных тенденциях потепления", ога...

----------

Zom (10.01.2010), Кумо (16.02.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> То есть буддисты теперь ещё в большем затруднении: вместо практики они должны выбирать свою позицию между временными и глобальными климатическими тенденциями???...


так глобальные они тоже временные.Или что-то появилось в сансаре постоянное?

----------


## Юрий К.

по данным сайта Ecological Buddhism к январю Декларацию подписали свыше 7000 буддистов из разных стран мира. Т.е. +1000.

----------


## Буль

Да, к январю значительно похолодало...

----------

лесник (17.02.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

11.02.2010, 14:58|
Глобальное потепление – фальсификация
Как сообщает британская газета The Times, проблема глобального потепления долгие годы была выдумкой учёных, работавших на гранты Великобритании, Швеции, Евросоюза, НАТО и министерства энергетики США. 

Тысячи секретных документов Университета Восточной Англии (University of East Anglia), обнародованные неизвестными хакерами, получившими доступ к переписке учёных, доказывают, что данные о глобальном потеплении и влиянии хозяйственной деятельности человека на климат много лет фальсифицировались. В результате скандала, получившего название «климатгейт», Фил Джонс (Phil Jones), руководитель Центра по изучению климата Университета Восточной Англии был вынужден покинуть свой пост. 

Создание угрозы глобального потепления началось с 2001 года, когда на сайте Центра по изучению климата (Climatic Research Unit) были опубликованы графики, показывающие значительные изменения средней температуры Земли за последние 25 лет. Исходные данные, на основе которых строились графики, Центр по изучению климата предоставлять отказывался. В 2009 году Фил Джонс заявил, что исходные данные были утеряны «из-за недостаточной емкости хранилищ для бумажных данных в 1980-х годах». Критики теории антропогенного глобального потепления считают, что единственной причиной фальсификации данных было опасение лишиться финансирования.

----------


## Юрий К.

Начало климатгейта я обнаружил 4 декабря 

В ответ на хакерскую публикацию в сети и последовавшую за ней критику и скандал





> Климатический центр Университета Восточной Англии (CRU) в сотрудничестве с Метеорологическим бюро Центра Хедли (Met Office Hadley Centre) 7 декабря 2009 г. разместил в свободном доступе часть базы данных, на основе которых рассчитывались температуры поверхности Земли (HadCRUT[27]). Данные представляют собой выборку, содержащую информацию с около 1500 наземных метеостанций из общего числа в 5000 станций.


Критики ответили  исследованием воздействий, которые могли исказить данные метеостанций и пришли к выводу о том, что ими являются урбанизация, индустриализация и изменения в землепользовании вокруг метеостанций




> В IPCC отвечают, что указанные оппонентами проблемы с фиксацией данных были отражены в докладе комиссии. Основной автор доклада Кевин Тренберт заявил: "Не только температура говорит нам о том, что мир разогревается. Есть также физические изменения - например, уровень моря вырос примерно на 12 см с 1972 года, арктические льды уменьшились на 40%, сократился и снежный покров в северном полушарии". 
> 
> Европейский центр среднесрочных прогнозов погоды выпустил сборник данных о температуре воздуха за последние 30 лет, где показания термометров были дополнены данными со спутников. По этим данным, мир разогревается еще быстрее, чем ранее считалось.


Битва вокруг глобального потепления продолжается.  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> Любопытно, и когда ж это попытки изменять климат стали буддийской практикой -))



В 11 веке приблизительно. Йога внутреннего тепла (туммо).

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В 11 веке приблизительно. Йога внутреннего тепла (туммо).


угу. йоги надышали. выхлопы от великих йогов. 
это напоминает анекдот как сын пишет матери, что жена во время беременности пила молоко от черной коровы и вот теперь у нас родился негр. на что мать ответила, что в детстве я  кормила тебя молоком от козы, и потому сейчас у тебя выросли рога.  не знал Миларайба в снегах, что от его туммо "процесс пошел"


Надо бы еще огненные пуджи вспомнить и великое бодхисаттовское сердце которое согревает всех живых существ и растапливает их ледяные сердца как сок и окружающую природу как сосуд.

хорошо что нащ форум не читают китайские спецслужбы. Сразу бы заявили, что гнобят Тибет, чтобы те климат не тепляли.

----------


## лесник

> Надо бы еще огненные пуджи вспомнить и великое бодхисаттовское сердце которое согревает всех живых существ и растапливает их ледяные сердца как сок и окружающую природу как сосуд.


Да, спасибо, что напомнили. Еще я слышал, что когда уходят великие мастера, то в небе всякие радуги и прочие атмосферные явления происходят. Плюс реализация радужного тела. Думаю, при этом выделяется такое количество энергии, что процесс оказывает серьезное влияние на климат. Правда, сейчас такое происходит все реже и реже. Из сострадания, видимо.

----------


## Юрий К.

Из новостной ленты сайта Ecological Buddhism

17.02.10. An illustrated guide to the latest climate science

О чем идет речь в материале




> Regular readers know I’ve just started that process, but for now let me update my review of the best papers in the past year.





> Еще я слышал, что когда уходят великие мастера,...


Радуги и прочие атмосферные явления могут сопровождать не только значимые для буддистов события (типа отмеченных вами, кроме радужного тела),  аналоги, по-видимому, есть и в других конфессиях.

В драме идей и буддийских позиций, связанных с Декларацией, как мне кажется, есть что-то похожее и на эту линию. Она, имхо, представлена Тхить Ньят Ханем. Если посмотреть, что есть в теме, то можно увидеть, что преп. Хань является одним из соавторов книги, предшествовавшей Декларации, его слова цитируются в Декларации, но он ее не подписал. Мне кажется, что социальная позиция выражена в его послании недавно прошедшему Парламенту религий, где он дал практику, способствующую разрешению всех проблем: бедности, изменений климата и т.д. Непосредственно в теме эта позиция представлена Бао, он считает, что надо практиковать, а не подписываться всякие декларации. 

В развитии этого сюжета я обратил внимание Бао на результаты научных исследований по влиянию коллективной медитации (не-буддийской) на качество жизни людей, есть там и неопубликованный в рецензируемой научной литературе результат по влиянию коллективной медитации на погоду.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

В Комсомольской правде(СОВЕТУЮ ПРОЧЕСТЬ ЦЕЛИКОМ - НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЕТЕ) http://www.kp.ru/daily/24444.3/608895/ Латынина написала остроумную статью про потепление. Жаль что длинновата, но про российский доклад о потеплении в ее статье  грех  не упомянуть:


_"У меня вообще идея, которую я готова подарить нашим патриотам. Кто выиграет от потепления? Россия, если в Сибири будет расти виноград. А кто проиграет? Ясен пень, Израиль - зажарится. Чувствуете, в чем суть? Правильно, это так называемое глобальное потепление - очередной сионистский заговор против русских. Эти жиды хотят сгубить на корню наш сибирский виноград!

Так вот к винограду. К зарубежным ученым присовокупились и наши отечественные выбегаллы. Что б вы знали, существует такой документ, как Климатическая доктрина России. Убойной силы труд. Но есть и еще один трактат, который лег в основу климатической доктрины, - «Оценочный доклад об изменениях климата и их последствиях на территории РФ». Подготовлен он Росгидрометом в 2008 году. Это штука посильнее «Фауста».

В этом докладе, так же, как и в учениях IPCC, сказано, что диоксид углерода (CO2), является наиболее важным по влиянию на климат парниковым газом. Как скромный филолог, я умоляю граждан-климатологов ну не позориться больше и никогда этого в докладе не писать.

Потому что диоксид углерода поглощает незначительное количество солнечного тепла. Даже в случае увеличения концентрации его в атмосфере вдвое температура Земли может возрасти лишь на 0,5 градуса при линейном росте. Главным парниковым газом является водяной пар. Если человечество ежедневно выбрасывает 70 млн. тонн CO2, то одновременно в атмосферу природа выбрасывает в 24 тысячи раз больше водяного пара. Так вот, нашим выбегаллам надо было доказать, что в случае глобального потепления Россия проиграет. 
А доказать это, если честно, невозможно. Потому что, уж не знаю, как там Республика Чад, но в России в случае глобального потепления: уменьшается отопительный сезон, что является кошмаром для любого директора; и вырастает вегетативный период, то есть увеличивается урожайность. Ребятам надо было доказать, что это плохо. Ребята подошли к идее творчески. 

«В связи с потеплением в XX веке площадь льдов, - сообщают они, говоря о Северном морском пути, - уменьшилась. Однако более частое появление айсбергов увеличивает риск для морских перевозок». Вы поняли, что сказали граждане ученые? Их там 30 штук во главе с главой Росгидромета! Льдов стало меньше, поэтому плавать стало хуже.

«Продолжительность отопительного периода сократится, - это написано в научном докладе. - Однако увеличатся затраты на охлаждение помещений с помощью кондиционеров». Сейчас все ген-директора российских предприятий умерли, потому что они представили себе, сколько они тратят на кондиционеры и сколько на отопление. 

«Рост температуры обеспечит положительный тренд урожайности культур». Ну слава богу. Но! «Возрастет количество сельскохозяйственных вредителей». Мудрая, согласитесь, мысль. Получается, что лучше помидоры выращивать на Северном полюсе, потому что там точно нет вредителей для помидоров.

Далее авторы доклада сообщают, что нам угрожает в связи с глобальным потеплением геморрагическая лихорадка и лихорадка Западного Нила. А в разных регионах России будут или засухи, или наводнения - или понос, или золотуха, - но в связи с глобальным потеплением.

Но фишка, которая мне понравилась, в следующем. У нас есть такая штука, как северный завоз. Она заключается в том, что период навигации из-за того, что мы холодная страна, слишком короткий. Поэтому в Норильск, Дудинку продовольствие надо завозить по рекам и по океану, пока они не замерзли. Это вечная головная боль.

Так вот, согласно авторам доклада, в связи с тем что в России потеплеет, ухудшатся условия автомобильных перевозок по замерзшим рекам. 

Что тут сказать? Разве что сообщить авторам, что в случае ухудшения автомобильных перевозок по замерзшим рекам откроются возможности круглогодичного судоходства по водным путям. 

Далее в докладе совершенно серьезно написано, что наблюдалось негативное воздействие волн тепла на уровень заболеваемости и смертности. Правда, прибавлено: «...в отдельных группах населения». В отдельных группах населения, может быть, люди и мрут из-за тепла. Но в целом население мрет из-за холода. Это абсолютно достоверная статистика, которая верна не только для России, но и для США, где, как известно, холода меньше. Люди мрут в зимнее время!
"_

----------

Ho Shim (24.06.2010), Буль (19.02.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Да, спасибо, что напомнили. Еще я слышал, что когда уходят великие мастера, то в небе всякие радуги и прочие атмосферные явления происходят. Плюс реализация радужного тела. Думаю, при этом выделяется такое количество энергии, что процесс оказывает серьезное влияние на климат. Правда, сейчас такое происходит все реже и реже. Из сострадания, видимо.


надо полагать из-за этого ПОТЕПЛЕНИЯ йоги стали ПРОХЛАДНЕЕ  к туммо относиться. Отсюда и реализаций радужного тела меньше. Обленились под теплым солнышком. Вот если бы ледниковый период надвигался то как метеозонды каждый день в нирвану стартовали бы.

----------


## Юрий К.

Действительно, а что пишут умные люди  об ошибках в докладе межправительственной группы ученых по изменениям климата (главный фигурант в глобальном потеплении, нобелевка мира 2007 г.)? 

Первое, что бросается в глаза – пишут те, кто активно отстаивает принципиальные выводы группы об антропогенном вкладе в глобальное потепление. Давно известно, что не ошибается только тот, кто ну ничего не делает. Правда, на таком уровне, на котором находится группа, ошибки в оценках слишком дорого стоят. 

В том, что касается Декларации и участия в ней ЕСДЛ, его призыва помнить о критической роли ледников тибетского плоскогорья (см. сообщение выше), то это ошибка в оценке скорости таяния гималайских ледников. В докладе указан ошибочный срок – 2035 г. 

Еще один момент, который обращает на себя внимание – многоплановая критика работы группы, в частности, плохо организованные public relations. Не исчерпала ли эта группа свою функцию? - задают вопрос свои китики...

----------


## Шаман

а я всегда в целях экономии электроэнергии работаю за компьютером при свечах

----------

Ho Shim (07.03.2010), Дечен Чедрон (04.03.2010), Доржик (20.04.2010), Манечка (15.05.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Редакционная статья в декабрьском номере 2009 г. Nature о «климатгейте», шумихе в СМИ вокруг украденной хакерами частной переписке английских климатологов, из которой якобы следует, что данные по глобальному потеплению подтасованы. Емкая фраза из нее используется как итоговая оценка этого «разоблачения» (cм. подборку «просто факты» из новостной ленты сайта Ecological Buddhism в теме «Буддизм и экология: наблюдение за процессом») 




> Nothing in the e-mails undermines the scientific case that global warming is real — or that human activities are almost certainly the cause. That case is supported by multiple, robust lines of evidence, including several that are completely independent of the climate reconstructions debated in the e-mails.

----------


## Буль

На улице потеплело... активизировались борцы за глобальное похолодание...

----------

Дечен Чедрон (04.03.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Статья о буддизме в Европе одного из авторов Декларации, Бхиккху Бодхи.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Повторяю, плавал русский академик на ледоколе возле льдов. Ничего не тает говорит академик.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Уже выложили в сеть документы, которые были насажены с англицкого сайта. Нет кикакого потепления, все махинации и манипуляции. Да и здравый смысл говорит скорее о похолодании. Середина марта, выглянул в окно, а там многометровые сугробы, снег идет не переставая, на проезжей части дороги полметра льда, да и синоптики 20 градусный мороз к выходным обещают. И вообще планета постоянно то покрывается ледниками до тропиков, то отогревается до полярных кругов. Ледниковые периоды бывают разной масштабности, больших и малых циклов. Циклы в несколько тысяч-десятков тысяч лет, несколько сотен тысяч - миллионов лет, и в несколько десятков-сотен миллионов лет. Так что конца света не будет, все движется по кругу  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (16.03.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

У нас сегодня снег потихоньку шел, -8, дубак, ветер, какое потепление?

----------

Читтадхаммо (09.04.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

И вправду ,такой холодный апрель сколько живу и не помню.

----------


## Yeshe

> Повторяю, плавал русский академик на ледоколе возле льдов. Ничего не тает говорит академик.


Индусы тоже возмущаются - псевдо-потеплители наврали, что гималайские глетчеры тают, а они и не собираются. Вот вам и глобал ворминг!

----------


## Юрий К.

На сайте ECOBUDDHISM.ORG состоянию гималайских ледников посвящен спецраздел "The Third Pole". Напомню, что директором этого интернет-проекта является один из авторов научной части Общебуддийской декларации по изменениям климата John Stanley (Ireland).

Новостная лента сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG: Глобальное потепление снижает урожай зерновых в Индии




> “Warmer nights affect rice output while day temperatures hurt wheat production,” Kumar said in an interview on April 16 in the western city of Pune. “Night temperatures are increasing more rapidly than day temperatures since the late 1980s” due to rising human greenhouse-gas emissions, he said.
> …
> The combined global land and sea-surface temperatures last month was 0.77 degrees more than the twentieth century average of 12.7 degrees, making March the warmest on record, according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. March was also the hottest on record in India, government-owned India Meteorological Department, or IMD, said on its Web site.

----------


## Буль

> Только что было удалено мое сообщение о публикации письма 225 членов академии наук США, включая 11 нобелевских лауреатов - причина "не по теме форума".


Оно было удалено потому что письма 11 нобелевских лауреатов - это не тема форума. Буддистов среди них не было, и тема их писем не касалась буддизма напрямую




> *Выражаю протест против произвола модератора Бао*, который не удалил ни одного сообщения из темы, направленного против научной обоснованности антропогенного влияния на изменения климата.


Протест - выражайте, это Ваше право. Но на этом форуме, пожалуйста, общайтесь только на буддийские темы. 

За воспроизведение удалённого сообщения я вынужден отключить Вас от форума на 10 дней. Надеюсь, это пойдёт во благо.

----------


## Юрий К.

Хочу сопоставить аргументы "за" и "против" той науки, которая лежит в основе Общебуддийской Декларации (и Декларации в целом), подписанной ЕСДЛ, ЕС Кармапой и другими буддийскими учителями, буддистами, представленными в этой теме.

Аргументы "против " можно просмотреть в теме. Моя их оценка - дурдом.

К аргументам "за" хочу добавить, как выступление 225 членов академии наук США, включая 11 лауреатов Нобелевской премии, за сообщение о котором меня совершенно несправедливо забанили на некоторое врем, так и недавнее мероприятие на уровне всей академии наук США, которое возглавил ее президент. (или здесь эти ссылки из новостной ленты сайта ECOBUDDHISM.RU)

----------


## Zom

> К аргументам "за" хочу добавить, как выступление 225 членов академии наук США, включая 11 лауреатов Нобелевской премии


И самое забавное, что к климатологии из них почти никто не имеет отношения. Деньги видимо кончились, кушать хотят, вот и выступают.

----------


## Юрий К.

> И самое забавное, что к климатологии из них почти никто не имеет отношения.


Откуда вы это знаете, Zom? Один из инициаторов письма - Pacific Institute President Peter Gleick. Сколько там еще именно таких специалистов, я, например, просто не знаю.  

Уже давно хотел высказаться за то, чтобы питерских тхеравадинов перевести на прану.  :Smilie: 

*P.S* А вот и узнал.  Из комментария Peter Gleick к этому письму




> It is hard to get 255 members of the U.S. National Academy of Sciences to agree on pretty much anything, making the import of this letter even more substantial. Moreover, only a small fraction of National Academy members were asked to sign (the signatories are all members of the U.S. National Academy of Sciences but were not speaking on its behalf). Because of a desire to produce a statement quickly, the coordinators of the letter focused on those sections of the NAS most familiar with climate science and the ongoing debate.

----------


## Zom

Если уж по теме, и поближе к буддизму, то на мой взгляд правильнее мнение таких учёных как этот:




> Большинство известных мне дискуссий, посвященных научным и экономическим аспектам глобального потепления, обходят стороной самый важный вопрос. Это вопрос скорее религиозного, чем научного свойства. Существует такая всемирная светская религия — ее можно назвать энвайронментализмом, — согласно которой роль людей на Земле — это роль управляющих хозяйством, портить планету отходами нашей роскоши — грех, а праведный путь состоит в том, чтобы жить как можно экономнее. Основам энвайронменталистской этики учат детей в детских садах, школах и колледжах по всему миру. Энвайронментализм занял место социализма, став ведущей светской религией. Эта религия имеет прочные этические основы. Ученые и экономисты могут согласиться с буддистскими монахами и христианскими проповедниками, что разрушение нашей естественной среды обитания есть зло, а бережная охрана птиц и бабочек — благо. Всемирное сообщество энвайронменталистов имеет очень сильную позицию в моральной сфере и ведет человеческие социумы по пути надежды на лучшее будущее. Энвайронментализм, как религия надежды и почтительного отношения к природе, пришел всерьез и надолго. Эту религию мы все можем разделить, независимо от того, верим ли мы в опасность глобального потепления.
> 
> Но, к сожалению, движение энвайронментализма приняло в качестве одного из догматов своей веры убеждение, что глобальное потепление сильнее, чем что-либо другое, угрожает экологии нашей планеты. Вот почему споры о глобальном потеплении стали такими горячими и ожесточенными. Общественность поверила в то, что любой человек, который относится к опасным последствиям глобального потепления скептически, является врагом окружающей среды. Теперь перед скептиками вроде меня стоит непростая задача — убедить общественность в обратном. Многие из таких скептиков — преданные энвайронменталисты. Они с ужасом наблюдают, как всеобщая одержимость глобальным потеплением отвлекает внимание общественности от намного более серьезных опасностей, уже сегодня угрожающих нашей планете.
> 
> Фримен Дайсон


(http://elementy.ru/lib/430801)

----------

Ho Shim (24.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (22.05.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Думаю, что это не по теме, т.к. она посвящена Общебуддийской Декларации по изменениям климата и ее научным основам. Этой Декларации предшествовала книга, написанная буддийскими учителями, включая ЕСДЛ и ЕС Кармапу, от Тхеравады там как минимум бхиккху Бодхи. До сих пор ни в одном из текстов, связанных с этими вопросами я не видел слова "энвайронментализм".

----------


## Jambal Dorje

вот любопытное мнение гос оракула но оно опять же весьма общее и не видно чобы оно вытекало из его каких-нибудь трансовых состояний а не общих рассуждений кои можно прочесть в прессе

 Государственный оракул рассуждает о глобальном потеплении
16 июля 2007 
В воскресенье государственный оракул Тибета, достопочтимый Туптен Нгодуп, посещающий Тибетский медитационный центр во Фредерике, США, рассуждал о глобальном потеплении и личной ответственности.

По словам государственного оракула, глобальное потепление должно быть предметом беспокойства для всех людей без исключения. Научное сообщество подтверждает, что человеческие существа оказали самое негативное воздействие на окружающую среду и качество воздуха, утверждает Туптен Нгодуп. В Тибете, например, прекратились ежегодные снегопады.

«Между тем Тибетское нагорье оказывает колоссальное влияние на значительные территории в Азии, а также другие части света», - отмечает государственный оракул. Только совместные усилия разных стран могут замедлить процесс разрушения природной среды Тибета.

«Все мы – живые существа, населяющие эту планету, - говорит он. – Существует взаимосвязь между нами и другими людьми. Именно поэтому страны обязаны разработать политику для решения этих вопросов».

Многие высказывают опасение, что уже слишком поздно что-либо исправлять, но «я лично не считаю, что действовать поздно», - говорит Туптен Нгодуп.

Тибетское правительство традиционно консультируется с оракулом по политическим вопросам и возможным природным катаклизмам.

Кстати, приезд Карма Дорже в России откладывался с ноября по февраль потому что он читал какие-то ритуалы связанные с погодой в Гималаях. Может он и остановил потепление таким образом как буддист?

Надо бы сотворить плакат для буддистов: 
*А ты остановил потепление* (А ты записался добровольцем?)?. *Мать праджна парамита зовет.*

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Если у Шивы потек фаллос то может буддистам и хорошо?

_"Фаллос Шивы" растаял раньше срока


Индуистская святыня "Фаллос Шивы", гигантская сосулька, висевшая в пещере в Гималаях на высоте 3800 метров над уровнем моря, растаяла. Как сообщает AFP, тысячи паломников, пришедших в понедельник поклониться священному символу, испытали большое разочарование. Люди считают, что причиной произошедшего могло стать глобальное потепление или тепло, исходящее от тел паломников, приходящих посмотреть на святыню.Сотни тысяч верующих ежегодно совершают тяжелый путь по горам, чтобы увидеть образование из льда, названное "фаллос Шивы" и считающегося символом этого бога. Еще несколько недель назад сосулька достигала 3,6 метра в длину, однако уже к понедельнику, на второй день традиционного двухмесячного паломничества, от нее остался лишь небольшая часть. В прежние годы "фаллос Шивы" сохранял нужную форму до августа._http://www.worldwarming.info/article63.html

а вот буддийским фаллосам ни холодно ни жарко от потепления

_Несмотря на то, что Япония имеет буддийско-шинтоистскую культуру, здесь также был найден символ фаллоса. Например, в городе Комакаси в марте проводится фестиваль Toshira jinga. Жрецы несут по улицам города огромный, вырезанный из дерева фаллос. После фестиваля этот новый фаллос будет установлен рядом с фаллосами, установленными в предыдущие годы. 

В Гималаях находится маленькое государство Бутан, управляемое феодальной системой и полностью буддийское. Каждый мальчик проводит некоторое количество месяцев или даже лет в одном из многих монастырей, где ворота храмов охраняют внушительных размеров воины с сильно выделяющимися гениталиями, причина этому - также отпугивание злых духов. В Бутане принято рисовать на фасаде только что построенного дома символы фаллоса - это также будет охранять дом от злых духов.

Фаллические символы также занимают огромную роль в жизни каждого таиландца - они являются смешением народной веры в духов и также способа, посредством которого их лидеры и сам буддизм связаны с магическими силами. Эти амулеты можно найти в каждом храме и магазине, их носят каждый мужчина и женщина, они дают великолепную картину слияния народных религий - буддизма, индуизма и анимизма. 

Между VIII и XVI веками во Вьетнаме доминировала цивилизация Шам. Многие века это королевство было индусское, однако, большинство дворцов и храмов были превращены в руины. Великолепные лингамы были обнаружены при раскопках, их можно увидеть в настоящее время в музеях._

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Тибетское правительство традиционно консультируется с оракулом по политическим вопросам и возможным природным катаклизмам.


Интересно  оракул предупредил-ли про апрельское землятресение в Тибете.Хотя в том районе  и китайцев не мало, но тибетцы пострадали больше.А американцам слова оракула экзотика не более ,в Пентагоне ,в Гидрометелогических центрах США работают мощнейшие суперкомпьютеры ,которые дают прогноз погоды на 79-91% точности.Да и наши суперкомпьтеры Гидрометеоцентра России давали прогноз о аномально холодной зиме еще в октябре 2009 и все сбылось на  100%.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

было бы неполиткорректно и НЕСООБРАЗНО ЦЕЛЯМ заявлять нечто против в США (см. конец приведенной заметки):

*Туптен Нгодуп совершает турне по Соединенным Штатам в том числе с целью сбора средств для строительства тибетского монастыря Деянг в Индии, настоятелем которого он является. Его турне включает посещение Вашингтона, Денвера, Чикаго, Лос-Анджелеса и Майями. .*

----------


## Jambal Dorje

http://www.narodnews.ru/news/society/367

_Оплотом IPCC, самым верным получателем грантов и самым непреклонным сторонником УГП был Университет Восточной Англии; он собирал данные по всем метеостанциям в мире и затем изменял их для устранения погрешностей, связанных с особенностями наблюдения.Ученым всего мира были доступны только модицифированные данные. И вот, когда UEA приперли к стенке и потребовали предъявить исходные данные, UEA заявил, что исходные данные уничтожены как не представляющие ценности и занимающие слишком много компьютерного места. «We do not hold the original raw data but only the value-added (quality controlled and homogenised) data», — объяснили ученые на сайте университета. 
Каким образом и для чего из современных компьютеров, располагающих терабайтами памяти, можно стереть бесценные исходные данные наблюдений — предоставляю догадываться читателю_

 И НА ЭТО ОПИРАЛИСЬ БУДДИСТЫ ПОДМАХИВАЯ ДЕКЛАРАЦИЮ. ПРАВО СТРАННО. СТОИТ ЛИ РАЗВИВАТЬ ПРАДЖНЮ, ЧТОБЫ ТЕБЯ ОБВЕЛИ ВОКРУГ ПАЛЬЦА ЛЮДИ С ОБЫЧНЫМ УМОМ?

----------

Читтадхаммо (22.05.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Интересно  оракул предупредил-ли про апрельское землятресение в Тибете.Хотя в том районе  и китайцев не мало, но тибетцы пострадали больше.


может и знал, но никто не спрашивал (как у Гайдара "чук и гек": если мама спросит про телеграмму то скажем, а не спросит, то нет)

----------

Читтадхаммо (22.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> может и знал, но никто не спрашивал (как у Гайдара "чук и гек": если мама спросит про телеграмму то скажем, а не спросит, то нет)


Да,конечно оракул не бодхисаттва что-бы всем сострадать и спасать ,так как он больше имеет изначально шаманиское происхождение.Если-бы делегация с того района Тибета приехала-бы да уговорила оракула о прогнозирование дальнейших событий, то конечно возможно он и предупредил-бы.К тому-же будь даже оракул и в Тибете ,то вряд-ли  даже в этом случае был-бы точный прогноз, в общем как ни крути ценнее Дхаммы и Учения ничего нет и не будет, и смерть неизбежна.

----------

Jambal Dorje (22.05.2010)

----------


## Айвар

Не знаю в курсе ли вы, но на мой взгляд самый интересный проект на данный момент это проект Венера.
(Проект «Венера» — разработанный Жаком Фреско технократический проект общественного строя, близкий к утопическому коммунизму (частично анархизму). Целью проекта является создание «ресурсоориентированной экономики» при помощи современных технологий).
http://www.fast-torrent.ru/search/zeitgeist/15/1.html

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Не знаю в курсе ли вы, но на мой взгляд самый интересный проект на данный момент это проект Венера.
> (Проект «Венера» — разработанный Жаком Фреско технократический проект общественного строя, близкий к утопическому коммунизму (частично анархизму). Целью проекта является создание «ресурсоориентированной экономики» при помощи современных технологий).
> http://www.fast-torrent.ru/search/zeitgeist/15/1.html


возможно это и интересно но какое имеет отношение к теме?

----------


## Юрий К.

*Думаю, пора закончить обсуждение в теме скандала вокруг краденных e-mail’ов из переписки климатологов* 

На всю ту грязь, которая была вылита на климатологов СМИ и которую с удовольствием смакуют многие участники темы, уже был дан взвешенный ответ ученых. Самый последний  – это выступление академии наук США 19 (cм. здесь ) ) Чуть раньше выступили от своего имени 225 ее членов, включая 11 лауреатов Нобелевских премий (здесь  можно узнать, какое отношение они имеют к климатологии и дебатам вокруг доклада ооновцев). Приведу вывод из этого письма: 




> there is nothing remotely identified in the recent events that changes the fundamental conclusions about climate change: 
> 
> The planet is warming due to increased concentrations of heat-trapping gases in our atmosphere. A snowy winter in Washington does not alter this fact.
> 
> Most of the increase in the concentration of these gases over the last century is due to human activities, especially the burning of fossil fuels and deforestation.
> 
> Natural causes always play a role in changing Earth's climate, but are now being overwhelmed by human-induced changes.
> 
> Warming the planet will cause many other climatic patterns to change at speeds unprecedented in modern times, including increasing rates of sea-level rise and alterations in the hydrologic cycle. 
> ...

----------


## Юрий К.

Вот начало этого письма, в котором подчеркивается не-абсолютность научных выводов и что ожидание абсолютов порождает бездействие, которое в случае изменений климата чревато катастрофическими последствиями для самих людей




> We are deeply disturbed by the recent escalation of political assaults on scientists in general and on climate scientists in particular. All citizens should understand some basic scientific facts. There is always some uncertainty associated with scientific conclusions; science never absolutely proves anything. When someone says that society should wait until scientists are absolutely certain before taking any action, it is the same as saying society should never take action. For a problem as potentially catastrophic as climate change, taking no action poses a dangerous risk for our planet.


Это - научная база Общебуддийской Декларации, в книге буддийских учителей ей предшествовавшей высказана мысль о том, что соответствующая эконаправленная деятельность - это путь современного бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Вантус

Я полагаю, что разумному человеку вся это климатологическая и прочая эсхатологическая возня должна быть параллельна. Лучше задуматься над куда более насущными вопросами массового несоблюдения трудовых прав граждан РФ, если так нужна глобальность. Объективная реальность всегда конкретна, понимаете ли.

----------

Леонид Ш (24.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (24.05.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

я бы не сказал что это пустая тема. Разумному человеку и тем более 
буддисту не может быть безразлична общественная карма, в частности, тем более что она может коснуться всех и в её обсуждении действительно участвуют многие известные буддисты, в частности ДЛ у которого есть много учеников в России. Но другой вопрос, насколько достоверны данные на которые опираются подписанты.
в принципе можно рассмотреть вопрос насколько возможно влиять на эту общ карму декларациями.

----------


## Айвар

> возможно это и интересно но какое имеет отношение к теме?


Все очень просто. Если вы просмотрели кино, то должны были услышать о тех способах, которыми авторы проекта предлагают бороться с капитализмом, с загрязнением окружающей среды - все это передовые и экологически чистые, человечные технологии.

В буддизме мы также имеем дело с технологиями достижения просветления, Нирваны. Ведь буддизм это не декларация намерений и не аппеляция к совести продажных чинуш и банкиров.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

хорошие слова говорите Айвар *:*



> В буддизме мы также имеем дело с технологиями достижения просветления, Нирваны. Ведь буддизм это не декларация намерений и не аппеляция к совести продажных чинуш и банкиров.


Но к сожалению декларация о коей копья ломаем и явл-ся *"аппеляция к совести продажных чинуш и банкиров"*
внедрите в их сознание передовые будд технологии и не надо будет деклараций

----------


## Юрий К.

Поскольку у некоторых форумлян бывают затруднения даже с пониманием русскоязычных текстов, то напоминаю, что Общебуддийская Декларация по изменениям климата обращена к буддистам




> Как подписавшиеся под этими буддийскими принципами мы подтверждаем неотложность вызова изменения климата. Мы присоединяемся к Далай Ламе в одобрении цели 350 чнм. В соответствии с буддийскими учениями мы принимаем нашу индивидуальную и коллективную ответственность сделать все, что от нас зависит для достижения этой цели, включая (но не ограничиваясь) указанные выше личные и социальные реакции.


Думаю также, что чем больше среди ее подписавших, а также буддистов в целом, людей, ответственных за принятие жизненно важных социальных решений и воплощение их в жизнь, а не только изгоев и маргиналов, тем лучше. Для всех ощущающих существ, начиная с людей.

Один из авторов Декларации - бхиккху Бодхи, статья которого по буддизму в Европе была переведена на русский язык Зомом и оценена Топпером как интересная (см ссылку на нее выше).

----------

Jambal Dorje (27.05.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Мне кажется, что все ощущающие существа возрадовались бы и возвеселились, а с Небес на землю посыпались цветы, если бы следующие слова, воспроизведенные в новостной ленте сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG от 26 мая 2010 произносились буддистами (в смысле конфессиональной принадлежности президента США в т.ч.)




> Obama: BP disaster tells us we must pass a “long-term energy strategy”
> 
> Reid: "This is an opportunity for us as a country to move away from fossil fuel, to do a better job of looking at renewable energies that are available to us all over this country."

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Поскольку у некоторых форумлян бывают затруднения даже с пониманием русскоязычных текстов, то напоминаю, что Общебуддийская Декларация по изменениям климата обращена к буддистам.


честно говоря ужн несколько подзабыл полный текст, но тем более странно, что это только междусобойчик. Далее вы пишите




> Думаю также, что чем больше среди ее подписавших, а также буддистов в целом, *людей, ответственных за принятие жизненно важных социальных решений и воплощение их в жизнь*, а не только изгоев и маргиналов, тем лучше. Для всех ощущающих существ, начиная с людей.


где же вы видите среди буддистов *"людей, ответственных за принятие жизненно важных социальных решений и воплощение их в жизнь"*.
Даже ДЛ, человек в наибольшей степени на слуху и на виду никак не влияет на решение правительств, а уж остальные буддисты скорее 


> *"изгои и маргиналы"*


 или как писал Волощин "изгнанники скитальцы и поэты ...закрыт вам путь проверенных орбит"

и последнее. вы пишите:




> Один из авторов Декларации - бхиккху Бодхи, статья которого по буддизму в Европе была переведена на русский язык Зомом и *оценена Топпером* как интересная (см ссылку на нее выше).


я лично Топпера не знаю, но ваша фраза заставляет предполагать, что он стоит у газовых и нефтяных задвижек и рулит где-то в правительствах. Хорошая новость про хорошего человека. Жалцан и бадан ему в руки и на оранжевую колесницу правительственного мерседеса.

----------


## Юрий К.

В связи с размещенным выше сообщением с благодарностью Топпера (бхиккху из Питера, если кто не знает) хочу обратить внимание еще на один момент. 

В конце прошлого года началась совместная программа ООН и АРК «Небес много, Земля одна», в этом году к ней присоединились буддисты из Китая и Монголии.  Основателем АРК является ЕКВП  Филипп,  в интервью 2003 г. он рассказал, как 24 года назад создавалась АРК. 




> Я доказывал, что то образование, которым мы занимались, публикуя статьи, книги, читая лекции, выпуская фильмы и все такое, доходит только до образованных людей, возможно, только до среднего класса разных стран.
> 
> Люди же, до которых мы хотели донести свое послание, жили в зонах наибольшего риска, в областях с максимальным потенциалом биологического многообразия. Мне представлялось, что их религиозные лидеры могли бы более легко общаться с ними. Они находятся в большем контакте со своим населением, чем кто-либо другой. И если бы помочь лидерам осознать ответственность за окружающую природу, то тогда бы они смогли разъяснить ее своим единоверцам.
> …
> Пять религиозных лидеров [представлявших буддизм, христианство, индуизм, ислам и иудаизм] согласились с тем, что на них лежит ответственность


Общебуддийская Декларация по изменениям климата - это тоже напоминание об ответственности. Кроме этого, как мне кажется, о том, что одного мышления о и деклараций благих намерений - недостаточно. Нужна социальная активность описанного в ней типа.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Кроме этого, как мне кажется, о том, что одного мышления о и деклараций благих намерений - недостаточно. Нужна *социальная активность* описанного в ней типа.


ага. какая соц активность?

Топперу например по Пратимокше как монаху положено увидев женщину переходить на др сторону улицы. Как он наверное мучается на Невском в Питере в толпе. Если у него кака друга пратимокша то интересно что в ней написано про соц активность.

на днях услышал интересную историю про соц активность. В Бурятии в начале века был Ваджрабхайравинский и Жедоржинский йог Лубсан Сандан. Соц активные местные жители хотели создать теократич гос-во во главе с ним, что весьма не понравилось тогдашним правителям. Местные его подданные призывали ЛС к активным действиям на что тот ответил, что время упущено и теперь эти действия будут подобны *выступлению хромой старухи против табуна лошадей*. Под упущенным временем подразумевалось что Агван Доржиев увлекшись политкой упустил время для объединения тантристов Монголии и Бурятии и чтения соотв. текстов. 
Так и совр буддисты увлекшись распрями и *созерцанием незначительного* распыляют силы и становятся подобными хромой старухой с благой декларацией в руке. Мары никогда не дремлют а вот буддисты как правило клюют носом а потом удивляются почему их в очередной раз в суп отправили

----------


## Юрий К.

Письмо 255 академиков США, включая 11 нобелевских лауреатов Climate Change & the  Integrity of Science из майского номера журнала Science (см выше сообщение о нем) размещено на сайте ECOBUDDHISM.ORG  в новом подразделе Important Breaking News. Другой материал этого подраздела посвящен недавней находке российских геофизиков.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ага! И находка эта - титановый российский флаг на дне Северного Ледовитого океана, да еще и с надписью: "Здесь был Вова"

----------


## Юрий К.

Второй материал из нового подраздела Important Breaking News сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG, посвященный недавней находке российских геофизкиов

Large, Rapid, Potentially Catastrophic
Methane Release from Permafrost is Occurring under E. Siberian Ice Shelf 

National Science Foundation 
Press Release, March 4th 2010


Напомню, что научная часть этого сайта составляет научную основу Общебуддийской декларации по изменениям климата, подписанную ЕСДЛ, ЕС Кармапой, другими буддийскими учителями разных направлений и буддистами.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

Какую научную ценность имеют подписи "ЕСДЛ, ЕС Кармапы, других буддийских учителей разных направлений"?

----------


## Юрий К.

Бао, я думаю, вы с Топпером прекрасно понимаете ту ценность, которую имеют подписи ЕСДЛ ЕС Кармапы и других буддийскх учителей под Общебуддийской декларацией по изменениям климата.

----------


## Ho Shim

Интересное мнение - "То есть опять-таки в отсутствие антропогенных факторов нас ожидал бы пик малого ледникового периода." http://www.polit.ru/lectures/2005/11/02/climate.html

И еще - http://www.polit.ru/lectures/2007/02/15/klimenko.html

----------


## Юрий К.

Вот, что сказал ЕС Кармапа, выключив свет в «Час Земли 2010».




> We should see the Earth as a living entity; it is her existence and wellbeing that provides for us, the houses we live in, the clothes we wear, the food we eat, even the oxygen we breathe. I am very glad to participate in Earth Hour and have asked my monasteries to turn out their lights as part of this global movement. I pray that we carry our commitment to Earth Hour into our everyday lives. This earth is like a grain of sand in the vastness of the cosmos, but it is our only home and we have nowhere else to go. Receding glaciers and rising seas are no longer in the future. They are in the now. We don’t have time to apportion blame. We must work together to preserve and protect it.


Думаю, всем понятно, включая Бао и Топпера, что речь идет о такой Земле, на которой могут жить люди. А не просто о твердом теле, летающем вокруг Солнца, на котором когда-то была человеческая цивилизация.

А вот его статья на сайте ECOBUDDHISM.ORG в разделе "Мудрость"

Pure Aspiration, Bodhisattva Activity and a Safe-Climate Future
Karmapa Orgyen Trinley Dorje

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.06.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

По поводу разбегания ледников и потопа:




> *В*: Глобальное потепление — это ведь за счет таяния льдов. Затопит, наверно, большие пространства?
> 
> *Клименко:* Нет, скорее всего, не затопит. Я сказал о том, что наверняка произойдет, — это разрушение льдов Северного Ледовитого океана. Постольку поскольку они и так на 90% погружены в воду, это никак не отразится на уровне Мирового океана. На уровне Мирового океана может отразиться и отражается состояние континентальных ледовых покровов. Причем могу сказать, 99% континентальных льдов сосредоточено всего в двух ледовых щитах: 90% в Антарктическом, 9% в Гренландском, только 1% во всех остальных горных ледниках вместе взятых.
> 
> Из трех мною перечисленных ледников заметно разрушаются только горные ледники, но в силу обстоятельств, которые я вам сообщил, их разрушение оказывает относительно небольшое влияние на повышение уровня океана. Это повышение измерено, в мире существует огромная сеть станций, следящих за этим. За последние 100 лет уровень Мирового океана поднялся на 15 см. Можно ожидать, что в ближайшие 100 лет он поднимется еще на 25-30 см, это заметное повышение уровня, но не катастрофическое.
> 
> Катастрофа может произойти только в случае разрушения, хотя бы частичного, Гренландского или Антарктического ледников. Спешу вас заверить, что и тот, и другой необычайно стабильны и способны выдерживать потепление намного большее тех 2ºС, о которых я вам сказал. Почему так? Представьте себе, что в центральной части Гренландии даже летняя температура -15ºС, даже пятиградусное потепление не приблизит Гренландский ледник, по крайней мере - в центральной его части, к точке таяния льда. То же самое в значительной степени справедливо и для Антарктического ледника.
> (...)
> Правда, есть еще одно важное обстоятельство. Ледовые щиты обладают колоссальной тепловой инерцией. Чтобы вы могли себе представить, что это за инерция скажу, что толщина Гренландского ледового щита в его центре - около 3 км, толщина Антарктического ледового щита — около 4 км. (...)
> ...


http://www.polit.ru/lectures/2005/11/02/climate.html

----------


## Ho Shim

О СО2




> Сейчас мы живем в эпоху чрезвычайно низких содержаний СО2 в атмосфере. Сжигая органическое топливо, человек реконструирует атмосферу прошлых, извините, гораздо более благодатных эпох. Потому что известно, что во времена динозавров концентрация СО2 в атмосфере была в 4-6 раз больше и продуктивность биосферы была, соответственно, во много раз выше, чем сейчас.


http://www.polit.ru/lectures/2005/11/02/climate.html

----------


## Буль

> Бао, я думаю, вы с Топпером прекрасно понимаете ту ценность, которую имеют подписи ЕСДЛ ЕС Кармапы и других буддийскх учителей под Общебуддийской декларацией по изменениям климата.


Не скажу за Топпера, но я прекрасно понимаю что эти подписи не имеют никакой *научной* ценности

----------

Bob (07.08.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Вот, что сказал ЕС Кармапа, выключив свет в «Час Земли 2010»


Он там не сказал чего он добился, выключив свет в «Час Земли 2010»?

----------


## Юрий К.

> Он там не сказал чего он добился, выключив свет в «Час Земли 2010»?


Того же, чего и остальные участники этой знаково-психологической, символической акции-напоминания о необходимости изменений в образе жизни.

Час Земли - 2010




> 27 марта в 20.30 прошел Час Земли 2010!
> 
> Час Земли 2010 завершился, и в этом году российские города не просто подключились к акции, но и провели необычные мероприятия, а также взяли на себя долгосрочные обязательства по экологизации городской жизни. 
> 
> Официальными городами-участниками акции в этом году стали Москва, Красноярск, Петропавловск-Камчатский, Архангельск, Мурманск, Казань, Серпухов, Новосибирск, Абакан, Кемерово, Горно-Алтайск, Кызыл – там отключили подсветку знаковых объектов и зданий администраций города. Информационные сообщения об акции появились в разных уголках России - в Томске, Самаре, Омске, Оренбурге, Воронеже, Екатеринбурге, Брянске, в г. Усолье-Сибирское и г. Кирово-Чепецк… Подробные отчеты о проведенных мероприятиях в разных городах России читайте в наших новостях. 
> 
> WWF России благодарит все российские города за участие и наших партнеров за поддержку акции в этом году! 
> 
> Зарегистрируйся как участник акции - еще не поздно! И не забывай следовать простым советам на каждый день - переходи на более экологичный образ жизни. 
> ...


Бао, мне казалось, что всем форумлянам понятно, что научную ценность в научной части Общебуддийской декларации по изменениям климата имеют мнения ученых, которым доверяют подписавшие декларацию непрофессионалы. Оказывается, для вас с Топпером это надо специально пояснять. Удивительно.

----------


## Буль

[QUOTE=Юрий К.;336635]Час Земли - 2010

Уважаемый Юрий, я уже привык к тому, что на каждый мой вопрос Вы вставляете 2-3 абзаца из пропагандистких брошюр. Но не могли бы Вы хоть в какой-то мере отвечать на сам заданный вопрос?

Чего добился *ЕС Кармапа*, выключив свет в «Час Земли 2010»? Чего добились *монахи* в подконтрольных ему монастырях, выключив свет в «Час Земли 2010»?




> Бао, мне казалось, что всем форумлянам понятно, что научную ценность в научной части Общебуддийской декларации по изменениям климата имеют мнения ученых, которым доверяют подписавшие декларацию непрофессионалы. Оказывается, для вас с Топпером это надо специально пояснять. Удивительно.


Только попрошу Вас обходиться без брутальной демагогии "всем понятно, один ты у нас не такой с Топпером".

Тогда второй вопрос: если "ЕСДЛ, ЕС Кармапа, другие буддийские учителя разных направлений" не являются *професионалами* в данной области, и подписали документ только из доверия к другим людям - то какое мне, как буддисту, до этого дело? Мало ли кому и зачем доверяют _духовные профессионалы_ в мирских вопросах. Помнится мне что тот же ЕСДЛ в изгнании так доверял своим казначеям, что большая часть его состояния безвозвратно утеряна (поправьте меня, если я ошибаюсь).

----------


## Юрий К.

> Чего добился *ЕС Кармапа*, выключив свет в «Час Земли 2010»? Чего добились *монахи* в подконтрольных ему монастырях, выключив свет в «Час Земли 2010»?


Я ответил на ваш вопрос, Бао. Примерно того же, что и все остальные участники акции. Для того, чтобы было понятно, чего они добились, я вставил цитату из сайта российского отделения фонда дикой природы. 

На вопрос в том, зачем WWF и ARC обращаются со своими экопризывами к религиозным лидерам, дан ответ в теме Проект ООН и АРК: "Небес много, Земля одна" - буддийские общины, там я перевел часть интервью с ЕКВП Филиппом, который почти 25 лет назад, по-видимому, первым обратился с таким призывом к религиозным лидерам..




> какое мне, как буддисту, до этого дело? Мало ли кому и зачем доверяют _духовные профессионалы_ в мирских вопросах.


А я с самого начала вашего участия в теме не понимаю переизбытка ваших эмоций и красного цвета в сообщениях. Подписавшие Декларацию доверяют ученым, вы и другие форумляне - нет. Не вижу в этом никакой проблемы. Одни буддисты ее подписали, другие - нет. Каждый сделал свой выбор, здесь ничего и никому не навязывается.

----------


## Буль

> Я ответил на ваш вопрос, Бао. Примерно того же, что и все остальные участники акции. Для того, чтобы было понятно, чего они добились, я вставил цитату из сайта российского отделения фонда дикой природы.


То есть весь результат в том, что он "присоединился". Офигенное достижение для религиозного лидера такого ранга. Подарите ему кто-нибудь iPhone 4




> На вопрос в том, зачем WWF и ARC обращаются со своими экопризывами к религиозным лидерам, дан ответ в теме "Буддизм и экология: наблюдение за процессом", там я перевел часть интервью с ЕКВП Филиппом, который почти 25 лет назад, по-видимому, первым обратился с таким призывом к религиозным лидерам..


Да это и так понятно: people likes money




> А я с самого начала вашего участия в теме не понимаю переизбытка ваших эмоций и красного цвета в сообщениях. Подписавшие Декларацию доверяют ученым, вы и другие форумляне - нет. Не вижу в этом никакой проблемы. Одни буддисты ее подписали, другие - нет. Каждый сделал свой выбор, здесь ничего и никому не навязывается.


Зачем же Вы постоянно упоминаете об этих подписях?

----------


## Бо

Смысл подписей буддийских лидеров не в научности, а в призывае большего числа людей сохранить планету чистой. Не убивать её. Это должно быть очевидно.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...15&postcount=5

----------


## Буль

Выключение света, конечно же, сохранит планету чистой?

----------


## Бо

Уменьшает потребление электричества - уменьшает расход топлива электростанцией - уменьшает количество вредных выбросов электростанцией - снижает загрязнение окружающей среды. Если нет возможности сохранить планету чистой, то следует хотя бы уменьшить вред для неё.

----------


## Буль

Уменьшает потребление электричества - и реки в ГЭС текут медленнее...

Вы знаете сколько вредных выбросов пришлось получить природе, пока энергетики обслуживали падение расхода электричества и последующи скачок увеличения потребления?

----------


## Юрий К.

> То есть весь результат в том, что он "присоединился". Офигенное достижение для религиозного лидера такого ранга. Подарите ему кто-нибудь iPhone 4
> 
> 
> 
> Да это и так понятно: people likes money


Для того, чтобы было понятно, исходя из первоисточника к чему и почему присоединяются религиозные лидеры такого ранга, приведу целиком соответствующее место из интервью ЕКВП Филиппа (речь идет об организации международной конференции 1986 г., на которую ЕКВП Филипп пригласил религиозных лидеров)




> Что навело Вас на мысль собрать вместе консервационистов и религиозных лидеров? 
> 
> В 80-х ФДП пытался делать три вещи в мире: собирать деньги, развивать консервационистские проекты и образовывать публику. С первым двумя все было в порядке, но с последней были реальные трудности. Я доказывал, что то образование, которым мы занимались, публикуя статьи, книги, читая лекции, выпуская фильмы и все такое, доходит только до образованных людей, возможно, только до среднего класса разных стран.
> 
> Люди же, до которых мы хотели донести свое послание, жили в зонах наибольшего риска, в областях с максимальным потенциалом биологического многообразия. Мне представлялось, что их религиозные лидеры могли бы более легко общаться с ними. Они находятся в большем контакте со своим населением, чем кто-либо другой. И если бы помочь лидерам осознать ответственность за окружающую природу, то тогда бы они смогли разъяснить ее своим единоверцам. 
> 
> В то время это не казалось какой-то яркой идеей – это было совершенно очевидно. Если ваша религия говорит вам (как это делает христианство так или иначе), что сотворение мира – это божие деяние, то отсюда естественно следует, что если ты принадлежишь к божией церкви, то обязан позаботиться о творении. Оно само по себе не священно, но тот, кто его создал – свят – поэтому кажется логичным, что люди должны нести определенную ответственность за творение. Я не очень хорошо знал, во что верят другие религии в плане происхождении мира, но предполагал, что у них похожие традиции. Поэтому я предложил ФДП пригласить лидеров основных религий встретиться всем вместе, чтобы обсудить какую – если вообще хоть какую-нибудь – ответственность они чувствуют по отношению к окружающей природе, как «святыне».

----------


## Буль

Что-то поп путается в определениях:

"Оно (_творение_) само по себе не священно"

ниже:

"я предложилФДП пригласить лидеров основных религий встретиться всем вместе ... если вообще хоть какую-нибудь – ответственность они чувствуют по отношению к окружающей природе, как «святыне»"

Так священно или не священно? Чего только не споёшь за деньги, о, Господи...

----------


## Юрий К.

Напомню, что ЕКВП Филипп - это Его Королевское Высочество Принц Филипп, он не имеет священнического сана. Его экопризыв к религиозным лидерам не зависел от того, считается ли мир священным в их религии или нет (полный текст интервью на английском языке)

----------


## Бо

> Уменьшает потребление электричества - и реки в ГЭС текут медленнее...
> 
> Вы знаете сколько вредных выбросов пришлось получить природе, пока энергетики обслуживали падение расхода электричества и последующи скачок увеличения потребления?


Конечно, снижение потребления электричества может быть кому-то на руку, а кому то - нет. people likes money. Если не давить на педаль газа в автомобиле, тем самым снизить расход топлива и вредные выбросы, он будет медленно ехать, это может показаться неприятным.

----------


## Буль

> Напомню, что ЕКВП Филипп - это Его Королевское Высочество Принц Филипп, он не имеет священнического сана. Его экопризыв к религиозным лидерам не зависел от того, считается ли мир священным в их религии или нет (полный текст интервью на английском языке)


Суть дела от его титула не изменилась. Его Королевское Высочество начало бы с тотальной экологии в своей стране

----------


## Буль

> Если не давить на педаль газа в автомобиле, тем самым снизить расход топлива и вредные выбросы, он будет медленно ехать, это может показаться неприятным.


Сравнивать ТЭЦ с автомобилем - это нужен талант!

Дальнейший разговор считаю беспеспективным.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Суть дела от его титула не изменилась. Его Королевское Высочество начало бы с тотальной экологии в своей стране


ЕКВП Филипп - председатель WWF, Всемирного фонда дикой природы с отделениями во многих странах мира, в т.с. и в Англии. Еще по поводу денег и этого фонда. Цитата с сайта российского отделения фонда (относитесь к таким моим цитатам, как вы относитесь к своему цитированию своих источников, это просто точное указание первоисточника и точный текст, а не мой его вольный пересказ)

Что такое WWF?




> Всемирный фонд дикой природы (WWF) – одна из крупнейших в мире общественных благотворительных организаций, более 40 лет работающая для охраны природы на всей планете. Ежегодно WWF осуществляет свыше 1200 экологических проектов, привлекая внимание миллионов людей к проблемам охраны окружающей среды и их решению.

----------


## Буль

И что с того что ЕКВП Филипп - председатель WWF? Вы это к чему?

----------


## Юрий К.

Вы очень быстро забыли свой *хамский выпад* по отношению ЕКВП Филиппу, Бао. Несколькими постами выше вы назвали его попом, который поет за деньги. Теперь я вам поясняю, кто он такой. В 1986 г. религиозных лидеров он собрал именно как председатель Фонда дикой природы (см его интервью выше).

Вот еще об этом фонде из Википедии




> Это крупнейшая в мире независимая природоохранная организация с более чем 5 миллионами сторонников во всём мире[2], работающая в более чем 90[2] странах,

----------


## Буль

> Вы очень быстро забыли свой хамский выпад по отношению ЕКВП Филиппу, Бао. Несколькими постами выше вы назвали его попом, который поет за деньги. Теперь я вам поясняю, кто он такой.


Извиняюсь перед Филиппом за то, что назвал его попом, поющим за деньги. Меня подвело то, что я забыл о том, что в мире ещё существуют такие рудименты цивилизации как вожди племён и наследные принцы. Под влиянием Ваших разъяснений я изменил свою точку зрения и теперь считаю ЕКВП Филиппа принцем, поющим от безделия.

----------

Иван Ран (24.06.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Еще один хамский, ублюдочный выпад, Бао.

----------


## Буль

И в чём же он, простите, состоит?

----------


## Юрий К.

А вы наморщьте свой ум, Бао, сконцетрируйтесь как следует на этой оценке, может быть что-нибудь и придет в голову...

----------


## Иван Ран

Специально для Юрия )

----------


## Юрий К.

Иван, на этот опус Карлина в этой и другой моей экотеме ужессылались, как минимум, дважды. Он не по теме, не по существу, я уже писал об этом.

Сторонникам Общебуддийской Декларации по изменениям климата нужна Земля, на _которой могут жить люди_. А то, что Она и без нас не перестанет вертеться вокруг Солнца - это и ежику понятно.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Он не по теме, не по существу, я уже писал об этом.


Он по существу, с начало надо между собой разобраться, а потом уже собирать конференции "в пользу детей Германии".



> Сторонникам Общебуддийской Декларации по изменениям климата нужна Земля, на которой могут жить люди. А то, что Она и без нас не перестанет вертеться вокруг Солнца - это и ежику понятно.


А вам не раз поясняли, что религиозные лидеры не авторитетны в научной сфере, поэтому примером для участия в около-научных движениях, служить не могут.

----------


## Юрий К.

> А вам не раз поясняли, что религиозные лидеры не авторитетны в научной сфере, поэтому примером для участия в около-научных движениях, служить не могут.


Если бы вы и те, кто мне "пояснял" повнимательнее читали мои сообщения по теме, то обратили бы внимание на следующее. 

Во-первых, в книге буддийских учителей разных направлений ( в т.ч. ЕСДЛ, ЕС Кармапы), которая предшествовала и легла в основу Общебуддийской Декларации по изменениям климата, а также в статье ЕС Кармапы, размещенной в разделе "Мудрость" сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG (см ссылку выше) высказана мысль о том, что эта экодеятельность является частью пути современного бохисаттвы. 

Вы можете оценивать это движение как около-научное, ваше дело - не доврять той науке, которая лежит в его основе. Но кроме вашей точки зрения есть еще и точка зрения авторов Декларации и тех, кто ее подписал.  

Во-вторых, если вы потрудитесь и прочтете мое сообщение в этой теме, в котором я описал тот "путь" на БФ (темы), который меня привел к Декларации, то увидите, что началом послужила тема уже почти 3-хлетней давности, в которой была высказана мысль о том, чтобы сделать заботу об окружающей среде - частью религиозной заботы.

Вы легко заметите, что эта мысль перекликатеся с тем экопризывом, с которым почти 25 лет назад обратился ЕКВП Филипп к религиозным лидерам, захотевшим с ним встретиться.

Идея-то очень простая. Отцы-основатели буддизма выросли в райских экоусловиях и поэтому привыкли заботиться только о распространении Дхармы, совершенно не заботясь о тех природных условиях, в которых будут жить или не-жить будущие поколения. Речь просто идет об отвественности за экоусловия просветления будущих поколений. Научная часть Декларации утверждает, что они отчасти зависят от нас.

В той старой теме эта идея встретила резкий отпор: единственной религиозной заботой буддиста является его ум! Поляков, например, даже считает, что челу с чистым умом все равно чем дышать, выхлопами от (его) автомобиля или горным воздухом.

Судя по тому, что Декларацию подписали не только ее авторы, не все согласны с Поляковым. :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

*Юрий*, вы, вслед за подписавшими декларацию, пытаетесь усидеть на двух стульях. Однако буддизм это либо социально-ориентированная философия, либо религия, в основе который, лежит разочарование в социуме и мире вообще. Достаточно трудно здесь быть последовательным поддерживая оба направления мысли. А если вы склоняетесь к первому, то и тут не всё гладко, потому как либо вы действительно социально-ориентированы и тогда боритесь против тех социальных явлений и институтов, которые по сути регрессивны и античеловечны (то есть занимаетесь революционной деятельностью), либо просто собираете подписи за всё хорошее и против всего плохого, чтобы лучше убирались в доме, который горит, чтобы потом, какой-нибудь Корлин вас справедливо обсмеял.

----------


## Echo

> Что-то поп путается в определениях:


Поп то жжет на самом деле.
Вы не там подчеркнули, надо так:
Оно (творение) само по себе не священно

по отношению к окружающей природе, как «святыне

----------


## Юрий К.

Иван, оставьте вашу двоичную логику для других тем, в этой теме я поддерживаю точку зрения ЕСДЛ, ЕС Кармапы и других буддийских учителей и буддистов, выраженную в Декларации. Если угодно, то это также поддержка модели буддизма _развитых стран Запада_, т.е. socially engaged Buddhism




> Поп то жжет на самом деле.


Echo, обратите, плз, внимание, что Бао уже пытался извиниться за то, что назвал ЕКВП Филиппа попом.

----------


## Буль

> в статье ЕС Кармапы, размещенной в разделе "Мудрость" сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG (см ссылку выше) высказана мысль о том, что эта экодеятельность является частью пути современного бохисаттвы.


Сколь не многочисленны живые существа, я клянусь, что спасу их всех!
Сколь не сильны мои омрачения, я клянусь, что искореню их все!
Сколь не глубока Дхарма, я клянусь, что постигну ее!
Сколь не достижимо состояние будды, я клянусь, что обрету его!
А пока я всего этого не достиг я клянусь заниматься экодеятельностью и гасить свет на День Земли!

----------


## Буль

Собираюсь организовать производство эколампочек. Дорого, но это часть пути современного бохисаттвы. Может ЕС Кармапа помочь мне со сбытом?

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Манечка (24.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.06.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Бао, эколампочки есть кому и без вас производить.

Не понимаю, зачем столько клятв, но ловлю вас на слове. Надеюсь, что доживу на БФ до последней субботы марта 2011, когда будет очередной Час Земли (в соответствующей теме я проинформирую бэфовскую обчественность о нем) и тогда посмотрим, как вы держите свое слово.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Я предложил всего лишь проект клятвы экобуддиста, сам я их придерживаться не намерен. 

У меня есть нормальные 4 клятвы, без пятой. И позвольте уж мне не смешивать пушистое с кислым. Практической пользы я в этом не вижу, а вербоваться в хомячки - не желаю.

----------


## Юрий К.

Не хотите подписывать Декларацию, не надо. Вас никто не заставляет. Только прошу вас, Бао, не опускайтесь до ублюдочного хамства.

----------


## Буль

Вряд ли я смогу позволить ублюдочное хамство, т.к. я не являюсь ублюдком.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Иван, оставьте вашу двоичную логику для других тем, в этой теме я поддерживаю точку зрения ЕСДЛ, ЕС Кармапы и других буддийских учителей и буддистов, выраженную в Декларации. Если угодно, то это также поддержка модели буддизма _развитых стран Запада_, т.е. socially engaged Buddhism
> 
> Echo, обратите, плз, внимание, что Бао уже пытался извиниться за то, что назвал ЕКВП Филиппа попом.


Вы знаете, в мире гораздо большее количество людей и буддийских учителей не подписало эту декларацию. И у них есть полное право критиковать, обсуждать и делать на основе этого выводы. Что есть норма для научного мира. Собственно и в буддизме принято тщательно проверять теории  :Smilie:  Существует множество ученых, не настолько ангажированых, и не ходящих с подписным листком в руках, которые считают всю эту шумиху с потеплением заблуждением. Там несколько тезисов вообще не доказано, остальные спорные. Как к этом у можно относиться? Вообще, вопросы климатологии и энергетики не дежат в компетенции буддийских учителей. Как энергетик скажу, если все вместе, большое кол-во людей, выключат свет на час, а потом включат, это может обернуться большими экологическими проблемами и авариями. И даже гибелью люлей. Вот такая, другая точка зрения.


ЕСДЛ еще предлагал штаб-квартиру НАТО в Москву перенести.

----------

Буль (25.06.2010), Леонид Ш (25.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Как энергетик скажу, если все вместе, большое кол-во людей, выключат свет на час, а потом включат, это может обернуться большими экологическими проблемами и авариями. И даже гибелью люлей. Вот такая, другая точка зрения.


Это точно - очередной пример того, как благими намерениями вымащивается очередная дорога в ад, еще несколько яхт появится у нескольких новых преуспевающих производителей энергосберегающих лампочек, а там пусть хоть все сдохнет под тоннами солей ртути от неутилизированных отходов нового "супер-производства".

А тем временем белые медведи как вымирали, так и продолжают вымирать под болтовню бездействующих "ученых", рассуждающих о все еще неубедительности факта потепления.

P.S. Кстати о белых медведях... Пока никто ничего умнее с ними не придумал, кроме как обивать борта мусоровозов гвоздями, чтобы медведи на ходу не запрыгивали в кузов в поисках еды в отходах человеческой жизнедеятельности. Посему в реальности медведям кормиться нечем из-за отсутствия льда на 3 недели в году большего времени, чем им достаточно, чтобы накопить жир в зиму, "делить с медведями собственную помойку" человек не намерен, а намерен он эту помойку обогощать солями ртути и защищать досками с обильно наколоченными в них "сотками"... При этом шум о первозначимости намерений перерастает из количества в закономерное качество - обилие и разномастность подписей под декларациями о благих намерениях при тотальной технической и экологической безграмотности. Отсюда и шаги по реализации этих намерений ведут либо к шизофреническим скачкам в потребляемом напряжении электросетей, либо к какому иному "перекосу фаз".

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Бао, эколампочки есть кому и без вас производить.
> 
> Не понимаю, зачем столько клятв, но ловлю вас на слове. Надеюсь, что доживу на БФ до последней субботы марта 2011, когда будет очередной Час Земли (в соответствующей теме я проинформирую бэфовскую обчественность о нем) и тогда посмотрим, как вы держите свое слово.


Энергосберегающие лампочки уже давно производит Китай,он уже стал мировым  лидером в  их производстве.Эти лампочки вкрутил где только можно ,кроме бани ,так как там влажность, а  они от этого ломаются.И вправду очень экономно по потреблению электроэнергии,но одна лампочка сгорела и некуда утилизировать,так как  как твердобытовые отходы выбросить  опасно очень токсично, так и лежит, в Улан-Удэ придется увозить на спецхранение.И зимой они только до -12 выдерживают ,придется их опять убирать осенью с уличного освещения ,в общем мороки с  ними куча.

----------


## Юрий К.

Первая энергосберегающая лампа, которую я ради интереса поставил, была китайской, перегорела через полгода или даже меньше. Правильная утилизация этого нового слагаемого «суммы технологий» непроста. Гринпис собрал координаты пунктов приема в центре и регионах.




> К сожалению, способов правильной утилизации энергосберегающих ламп немного, но они есть :
> 
> 1. Перегоревшие люминесцентные лампы можно отнести в свой районный ДЕЗ или РЭУ, где установлены специальные контейнеры. Там их должны бесплатно принять. В дальнейшем перегоревшие лампы централизованно сдаются на специальные предприятия, которые и занимаются их переработкой. Основанием для того, чтобы в ДЕЗе приняли у вас лампы, является Распоряжение правительства Москвы «Об организации работ по сбору, транспортировке и переработке отработанных люминесцентных ламп» от 20 декабря 1999 г. № 1010-РЗП. Его можно найти в Интернет по ссылке: 
> http://www.businesspravo.ru/Docum/Do...mID_61031.html 
> 
> 2. Если ламп много (например, перегоревшие лампы в офисе, на предприятии), то можно заключить договор со специализированными организациями («Промотходы», «Экотром» в Москве), занимающимися приемом и утилизацией ртуть содержащих отходов. 
> 
> 3. В Санкт-Петербурге мы рекомендуем обращаться в компанию «Экострой». 
> 
> 4. Мы попытались собрать информацию о тех местах, куда можно сдать перегоревшие энергосберегающие лампы в регионах - список смотритездесь. Если у вас есть информация, что контактная информация об организациях, представленных в списке неверна, просим сообщить об этом по адресу info@greenpeace.ru с пометкой «пункты приёма энергосберегающих ламп» и с просьбой переслать ваше письмо в энергетический отдел Гринпис. Мы надеемся, что общими силами мы сможем сделать этот список полнее.

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.06.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Когда поеду в Санкт-Петербург или Москву обязательно с  собой  возьму ,там  легче  сдать и  есть куда.

----------

Буль (30.06.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

В Улан-Удэ появится программа энергосбережения

12.03.2010

Может быть, местная пресса что-то подскажет (редакция). Если есть правительственная программа Бурятии по энергосбережению, то в ней должен быть пункт по утилизации ЛКЛ.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Забавную рекламу вы тут Юра делаете на форуме.
Список адресов пунктов сбора ламп не работает. Вы сами откуда то скачали не глядя.

Другой документ об организации сбора ламп еще более смешной для меня
http://www.businesspravo.ru/Docum/Do...mID_61031.html 
Документ 1999 года. В 2000 я работал в одном НИИ, где надо было убрать россыпи люмин. ламп еще с сов времен.
Лампы были и целые и битые. Мы несколько часов собирали эти лампы без всяких противогазов и сбрасывали в контейнер на улице (контейнер был обычный мусорный). По-видимому, это помещение и было своеобразным контейнером этого института.

Кстати, институт химический и по всем углам валялись различные хим реактивы, в том числе и ртуть в банках. Все это сбрасывалось в контейнеры, в том числе и вообще непонятные хим реактивы в бидонах. 

(Валялась и хим пасуда в ящиках совершенно новая, я распаковывал и носил в дзогчен общину-(всю члены растащили, в основном художники), в школы, мед центры и т.д.)


Все это происходило в центре Москвы, часть реактивов вымывалась в московские речки, в том числе и радиоактивные отходы от коих говорят, раньше зашкаливали счетчики на территории института.

Мне мой начальник предлагал рабочее помещение в комнате, где был склад радиоактивных пожарных датчиков. (Кто угодно мог их утащить и использовать по своему усмотрению) 

В институте был эколог, я ей рассказал об этом, но она ответила, что нет денег сдать эти датчики в предприятие Радон, занимающееся утилизацией радиоакт отходов. Это все на фоне того что каждый месяц шатались какие-то приходящие женщины экологи.

Так что ваши рекламы совершенно бесполезны, если нет ответственных благих установок у ответственных людей. (Да и вы как то безответственно помещаете непонятную недействующую рекламу=ссылки)

----------

Читтадхаммо (30.06.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> В Улан-Удэ появится программа энергосбережения
> 
> 12.03.2010
> 
> Может быть, местная пресса что-то подскажет (редакция). Если есть правительственная программа Бурятии по энергосбережению, то в ней должен быть пункт по утилизации ЛКЛ.


Это очередная программа по присвоению денег,а может и к 2020 году и вправду создадут центры по утилизации этих ЛКЛ.Дозвонился до редакции ,ничего не знают и вообще трубку  бросили.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В Улан-Удэ появится программа энергосбережения
> 
> 12.03.2010
> 
> Может быть, местная пресса что-то подскажет (редакция). Если есть правительственная программа Бурятии по энергосбережению, то в ней должен быть пункт по утилизации ЛКЛ.


Это еще более смешной пост. 
В этой полубуддийской полушаманской республике должен быть главный пункт (впрочем думаю как и по всей России): *не воровать электроэнергию* индивидуальными потребителями (впрочем и предприятия тоже самое делают).

Это опять же дело совести, но похоже там это уже святое дело давно.
Я работал как-то в Улан-Удэ контролером энергосбыта. Нам полагалось знать как минимум 10 способов воровства электроэнергии через счетчик и помимо счетчика. Во первых, способов воровства больше, с некотроыми умельцами приходилось по полвечера возиться. Во вторых воруют процентов 70 в частных домах и процентов 10 в многоэтажках, как бы это не было сложно.

Относительно сбора ламп в Улан-Удэ? Это вы Юра интеллигент буддист, а степной человек, от коего далеко не ушли и жители Улан-Удэ буддист-пофигист. Из-за какой-то лампочки искать какйо-то контейнер. Да все засмеют. А вы Юра разбитый градусник на какой пункт сбора относите или какую службу сбора и обеззаражиивания вызываете.???????????

----------


## Юрий К.

> Дозвонился до редакции ,ничего не знают и вообще трубку  бросили.


Очень жаль. Спасибо за последовательностую разработку вопроса.




> Забавную рекламу вы тут Юра делаете нафоруме.
> Список адресов пунктов сбора ламп не работает.


Это утверждение ложно.

Например, предприятие Экотром




> Утилизация люминесцентных ламп
> 
> 
> НПП «ЭКОТРОМ» проводит утилизацию ртутьсодержащих ламп не зависимо от электрической мощности и конструкции и стран производителей следующих типов: 
> · Люминесцентные лампы ЛБ, ЛД, ЛДЦ >>>>>
> · Лампы энергосберегающие >>>>>
> · Лампы типа ДРЛ, ДНАТ, металлогалогенные >>>>> 
> · U-образные >>>>>
> · Кольцевые >>>>>
> ...

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Первая энергосберегающая лампа, которую я ради интереса поставил, была китайской, перегорела через полгода или даже меньше. Правильная утилизация этого нового слагаемого «суммы технологий» непроста. Гринпис собрал координаты пунктов приема в центре и регионах.


У меня все российского производства по упаковке,а реально конечно сделано в Китае.Смотрел и фирменные от "Филлипс" и других ,так они также сделаны в Китае только стоят на 200% дороже.А в "Гринпис" я  взносы платил полгода ,да толку от них- один пияр и все.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Это утверждение ложно.
> 
> Например, предприятие Экотром


Юра вы используете шулерские приемы. Сначала вы даете одну ссылку, а когда вам говорят что на странице на кою вы даете ссылку, ничего нет, то вы говорите , что это ложь и даете другую. Уж на буддийском форуме то может стоит воздержаться от таких приемов.

Да и вообще вы как-то странно рекламируете сомнительные данные по потеплению. Теперь зачем то по энергосбережению, пора вам перейти на нефтяные буровые, открыть напр такую тему: Буддисты спасем чистоту планеты от черноты нефтяного пятна и BP от разорения. Скидайтесь, шоб пятно до Бодхгайи не докатилось..."..
Может все лучше вернуться к нашим баранам, например к процессам в  габале?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А в "Гринпис" я  взносы платил полгода ,да толку от них- один пияр и все.


платите, платите. Я помню как Саша Хахалов, тогдашний президент Фонда Байкала убеждал меня стать президентом этого фонда, но меня как-то эта суета не прельстила (я съездил на совещание на целлюлозно-бум комбинат на Байкал, потом они затеяли голодовку на площади рядом с головой Ленина на центр площади УланУдэ).
 Потом уже узнал от Сурена Баяндурова, что пытались мне всучить этот фонд с массой долгов, кои наделал Хахалов (все эти субчики в фондах хотят жить красиво и представительно и им обязательно нужно совершать акции чтобы заявить о своем существовании, а на это тоже надо деньги)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Юра вы используете шулерские приемы. Сначала вы даете одну ссылку, а когда вам говорят что на странице на кою вы даете ссылку, ничего нет, то вы говорите , что это ложь и даете другую. Уж на буддийском форуме то может стоит воздержаться от таких приемов.


Ссылка, в которой вы не смогли ничего увидеть - это ссылка на цитату из нее, размещенную ниже ссылки. Если бы вы прочли эту цитату внимательно, то нашли бы там то, о чем идет речь.

Это не шулерский прием, а не прямая ссылка. На буддийском форуме стоило бы воздержаться от таких обвинений. При желании это можно назвать клеветой.




> Да и вообще вы как-то странно рекламируете сомнительные данные по потеплению.


Выше я привел свою точку зрения на научные данные по потеплению. Среди некоторых последних событий в этой области - выступление академиков США и последующее официальное выступление академии наук США в поддержку доклада экспертов ООН по антропогенному вкладу в глобальное потепление.

Вот еще данные от Минрегион РФ,




> глобальное потепление большинству россиян по-прежнему кажется чем-то далеким, не имеющим отношения к реальной жизни. Социологи компании Synovate в рамках проекта Climate Change опросили 1200 респондентов в семи федеральных округах страны. Выяснилось, что 40% россиян равнодушны к переменам климата, еще 28% лишь немного тревожатся, 15% не верят в глобальное потепление вовсе, а 1% россиян верят и рады переменам. Только 14% россиян серьезно обеспокоены изменениями климата. Больше всего таких среди жителей Западной Сибири (там угроза всемирного потепления волнует 64% респондентов), меньше всего о климате тревожатся петербуржцы (_см реакцию на тему, например, Бао - примеч мое, Юрий К._).
> 
> Между тем, по данным Министерства регионального развития, глобальное потепление вовсю влияет на социально-экономическую ситуацию в регионах. В докладе, который Минрегион подготовил для Совета Европы, говорится, что за последнее десятилетие температура в среднем по России повышается в 1,5 раза быстрее, чем глобальная. На полюсах роста средняя температура повысилась на 4-5°С (Алтай, Иркутская область, Забайкальский край и юг Сибири).
> …
> Кстати, изменение климата — это не всегда потепление. В Центральной России средняя летняя температура, наоборот, понизилась: лето стало холоднее на 1,0-1,5°С, что сказывается на сельском хозяйстве.
> 
> Обычный человек может многое сделать, чтобы предотвратить глобальное изменение климата. Экономить электричество, купить энергосберегающие лампочки и бытовую технику, чаще пользоваться общественным транспортом (а лучше вообще отказаться от машины), поставить счетчики на тепло, воду и газ, усовершенствовать теплоизоляцию в квартире, меньше пользоваться полиэтиленовыми пакетами, беря в магазин холщовую сумку…
> 
> Но гораздо больше может сделать правительство. 
> ...

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ссылка, в которой вы не смогли ничего увидеть - это ссылка на цитату из нее, размещенную ниже ссылки. Если бы вы прочли эту цитату внимательно, то нашли бы там то, о чем идет речь.
> 
> Это не шулерский прием, а не слишком удачная (не прямая) ссылка. На буддийском форуме стоило бы воздержаться от таких обвинений. При желании это можно назвать клеветой. Ваш прием - это клевета.
> 
> 
> 
> Выше я привел свою точку зрения на научные данные по потеплению. Среди некоторых последних событий в этой области - выступление академиков США и последующее официальное выступление академии наук США в поддержку доклада экспертов ООН по антропогенному вкладу в глобальное потепление.
> 
> Вот еще данные от Минрегион РФ,


Юра вы хоть осознаете что пишите (_это ссылка на цитату из нее, размещенную ниже ссылки. Если бы вы прочли эту цитату внимательно, то нашли бы там то, о чем идет речь_ - ничего там нет кроме документа неработающего 10 летн давности). Вы дали ссылку на список пунктов приема. Где она? Докажите. И тогда клевета ваши обвинения и во лжи и в клевете.


От ваших данных от Минрегион тошнит. То ли потепление, то ли похолодание, НО СИТУАЦИЯ СЕРЬЕЗНАЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Детский сад какой-то. 
Пару чиновников в ООН написали доклад, академики и религиозники по всему миру не глядя подмахнули а наши чиновники не хотят быть в стороне и в дураках (как бы чего не вышло) и ни один грант мимо рта не пролетел: и грант  на потепление в процессе похолодания и грант на похолодание в процессе потепления

----------


## Ондрий

Ну многие еще не могут забыть наверное уроки Политинформации))))

ООН, ТАСС, Спортлото, Минздрав, Юнеско и все кто догадался в этом поучаствовать дружно скандируют "дай-те баб-ла!!! дай-те баб-ла!!!"

----------

Буль (30.06.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Сейчас уже придумали новые лампочки, диодные, правда они ещё не распространены и дорогие, но потребляют ещё меньше и не такие вредные.

----------


## Юрий К.

Светодиоды изобрели довольно давно, они дорогие.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Между тем, по данным Министерства регионального развития, глобальное потепление вовсю влияет на социально-экономическую ситуацию в регионах.


Ну, да. Отопительный сезон уменьшается))

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Это вы Юра интеллигент буддист, а степной человек, от коего далеко не ушли и жители Улан-Удэ буддист-пофигист.


Позвольте с Вами не согласится уважаемый ,я знаю людей ,которые проживают в степи ,на отаре и хотят или уже приобрели солнечные батареи ,также многие специально хотят ехать в Китай за солнечными батареями и ветряками.Электроэнергия у  нас дорогая, и поэтому люди без всякой шумихи и пиара внедряют энергосберегающие технологии вынужденно, так как оплачивать такие тарифы разорительно.Так ,что когда Вы Джамбал прибудете лет  так через 5 в Бурятию,то  точно солнечные батареи станут обычным явлением в  деревнях ,отарах,дачах.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Или устранив бюрократические препятствия, не дающие российскому бизнесу продавать квоты на *сжигание* СО2 в рамках Киотского протокола.
> 
> http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...0/06/25/238571


Вот это не понятно. По логике, наоборот, не продавая квоты на _сжигание_ СО2 мы боремся с потеплением. Сами не выбрасываем и другим не даем. И вообще, как его сжигать-то?  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (30.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.06.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> платите, платите. Я помню как Саша Хахалов, тогдашний президент Фонда Байкала убеждал меня стать президентом этого фонда, но меня как-то эта суета не прельстила (я съездил на совещание на целлюлозно-бум комбинат на Байкал, потом они затеяли голодовку на площади рядом с головой Ленина на центр площади УланУдэ).
>  Потом уже узнал от Сурена Баяндурова, что пытались мне всучить этот фонд с массой долгов, кои наделал Хахалов (все эти субчики в фондах хотят жить красиво и представительно и им обязательно нужно совершать акции чтобы заявить о своем существовании, а на это тоже надо деньги)


Я уже давно не уплачиваю взносы ,так как у всякие фонды созданы либо содрать деньги ,либо наоборот их отмыть и легализовать.На Байкал получили грантов, наверное не меньше чем на десятки миллионы долларов ,а сделано на десятки тысяч рублей.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Позвольте с Вами не согласится уважаемый ,я знаю людей ,которые проживают в степи ,на отаре и хотят или уже приобрели солнечные батареи ,также многие специально хотят ехать в Китай за солнечными батареями и ветряками.Электроэнергия у  нас дорогая, и поэтому люди без всякой шумихи и пиара внедряют энергосберегающие технологии вынужденно, так как оплачивать такие тарифы разорительно.Так ,что когда Вы Джамбал прибудете лет  так через 5 в Бурятию,то  точно солнечные батареи станут обычным явлением в  деревнях ,отарах,дачах.


относительно солнечных батарей на отарах все ясно, туда провода не рентабельно тащить, а вот чтобы на совминовских дачах под УУ поставили солнечные элементы сильно сомневаюсь. Их доходы левые и правые не внушают им мысли об энергосбережении, скорее мысли о повышении тарифов на родную титульную нацию. И если буряты и дальше будут разорять своих же бурят то конечно дешевле будет купить солнечную батарею, поставить ветряк в огороде, на речке мини гидро станцию, потом на коня и в тайгу в пещеру, созерцать первую благородную истину. К концу жизни авось до 4й доберется созерцатель и с мечом в УУ на коне вернется и снесет всех мар нации. А поскольку уже ничего в УУ не останется, кроме совминовских шатров, то боевой задор понесет буддийскую конницу дальше на Запад.
что было дальше смотри "Рублев"
 а как все хорошо начиналось с борьбы против потепления. Может лучше с борьбы против похолодания, черствости и равнодушия к ближним своим начать?????????????

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ну, да. Отопительный сезон уменьшается))


в минэкономразвития еще не прознали про прогрессивную технологию туммо, иначе давно бы начиная с детсада начали вводить уроки туммо так же как лампочки. Как сказал классик : "Уроки туммо в яслях - это покруче чем Фауст Гете"
 тогда отопительный сезон вообще можно было бы не открывать.

----------


## Ондрий

> Позвольте с Вами не согласится уважаемый ,я знаю людей ,которые проживают в степи ,на отаре и хотят или уже приобрели солнечные батареи ,также многие специально хотят ехать в Китай за солнечными батареями и ветряками.Электроэнергия у  нас дорогая, и поэтому люди без всякой шумихи и пиара внедряют энергосберегающие технологии вынужденно, так как оплачивать такие тарифы разорительно.Так ,что когда Вы Джамбал прибудете лет  так через 5 в Бурятию,то  точно солнечные батареи станут обычным явлением в  деревнях ,отарах,дачах.


В Тибете, например, давно такое заюзано в горных дацанах и без всяких солнечных батарей)))))

фотал у дацана Дракьерпа

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Jambal Dorje (30.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.06.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вот это не понятно. По логике, наоборот, не продавая квоты на _сжигание_ СО2 мы боремся с потеплением. Сами не выбрасываем и другим не даем. И вообще, как его сжигать-то?


Насчет сжигания СО2, думаю, это редакционный недосмотр.

 О продаже квот на СО2




> Согласно правилам купли-продажи квот выбросы СО2, доход, полученный от их продажи, должен быть вложен в экологические проекты, помогающие уменьшить выбросы углекислого газа и других парниковых газов в атмосферу.
> 
> Торговля эмиссионными квотами предусматривается как один из механизмов Киотского протокола - международного документа, принятого в Киото (Япония) в декабре 1997 года в дополнение к Рамочной конвенции ООН об изменении климата (РКИК). Он обязывает развитые страны и страны с переходной экономикой сократить или стабилизировать выбросы парниковых газов в 2008-2012 годах по сравнению с 1990 годом.
> 
> В то же время, он дает возможность странам, чьи выбросы выше определенного уровня, компенсировать это превышение, заплатив тем странам, которым, наоборот, удалось сократить выбросы на уровень больший, чем было установлено


Пример Украины и Японии

Украина продала Японии квоты на выбросы углекислого газа
18-03-2009 17:58





> Через не слишком развитую промышленность Украина не использует весь лимит на выбросы парниковых газов в атмосферу.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В Тибете, например, давно такое заюзано в горных дацанах и без всяких солнечных батарей)))))[/COLOR]


я так понял что это и антенна для интернета и солн батарея, а чайник он и кипятильник и системный блок с модемом в одном флаконе. А Максим Максимович  Печорину еще говорил:  "Азиаты дикие люди, дети гор"
наверное и этот хмырь Билл Гейтс  гденибудь свои програмки списывает в ихних тибетских книжках

----------


## Ондрий

> я так понял что это и антенна для интернета и солн батарея, а чайник он и кипятильник и системный блок с модемом в одном флаконе.


Не, как антена она не работает. Скорее всего, это просто самоделка переделанная из старых военных отходов. 

Вот валяется образец:

(Дира-Пхук Гомпа, высота 4950м, северная сторона Кайлаша)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Это очередная программа по присвоению денег,а может и к 2020 году и вправду создадут центры по утилизации этих ЛКЛ.Дозвонился до редакции ,ничего не знают и вообще трубку  бросили.





> Напомним, над энергосберегающей программой трудятся в настоящее время и в правительстве Бурятии. Как сообщало уже ИРА «Восток-Телеинформ», разработкой программы занимается министерство по развитию транспорта, энергетики и дорожного хозяйства республики.





> Министерство по развитию транспорта, энергетики и дорожного хозяйства Республики Бурятия является исполнительным органом государственной власти Республики Бурятия, осуществляющим в пределах предоставленных полномочий функции по реализации государственной политики и нормативно-правовому регулированию в сфере:
> …
> Адрес: 670034, г. Улан-Удэ, ул. Революции 1905 года, 11а. 
> 
> Телефон приемной - 8 (3012) 45-44-11. 
> 
> Факс - 8 (3012) 45-44-99. 
> 
> E-mail: info@mtrans.govrb.ru


..

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Юра вам не кажется что ваш климат закончится для вас полным климаксом на форуме после клизмы модераторов.
Вы бы еще разместили адреса фабрик экологически чистых прачечных. Успехов.

А позвольте поинтересоваться что вас с буддизмом то связывает? Вы все о науке и науке. Может вы ученый секретарь АН?

----------


## Pavel

> Первая энергосберегающая лампа, которую я ради интереса поставил, была китайской, перегорела через полгода или даже меньше. Правильная утилизация этого нового слагаемого «суммы технологий» непроста. Гринпис собрал координаты пунктов приема в центре и регионах.


Юрий, если человек живет на этой планете с открытыми глазами, то он должен понимать, что главной проблемой утилизации ядовитых отходов является не проблема создания мест по утилизации, а проблема формирования соответствующего менталитета в умах. И на сегодня можно с полной уверенностью сказать, что если даже в каждом дворе установить пункт по утилизации "энергосберегающих" лампочек и люминесцентных лампочек, то при таком распространении, которое обеспечивает им реклама и пропаганда, окружающее пространство станет отравленным и вред неизмеримо более ощутимым, чем польза. 

Те, кто вовлечен в производство и распространение данного продукта не может этого не понимать. Отсюда осмелюсь сделать предположение, что вся шумиха вокруг пунктов утилизации и вокруг обеспечения других мероприятий по безопасности представляет собой: 1) способ успокоить ту часть общественности, что сопротивляется внедрению и распространению данного продукта; 2) еще один вариант рекламы самого продукта, который в лучших традициях маркетинга синергитически связан с первым пунктом.

Лично мне совершенно искренне и глубоко симпатична Ваша озабоченность экологическими проблемами и проблемами, связанными с гуманизацией общества. Но, к сожалению, даже увеличение количества подобных Вам людей, которое я наблюдаю, не добавляет мне оптимизма на предмет перспектив как в экологическом смысле, так и в смысле перспектив сосуществования человечества и дикой живой природы. Но я бы даже из простой симпатии к Вам мог бы о своем скепсисе умолчать, если бы Ваша активность и активность зараженных теми же идеями людей не лили воду на мельницу ядовитого производства и не отравляли с катастрофическим ускорением и упорством мир, в котором я живу.

 Поэтому призываю Вас и других не равнодушных людей: уделите больше внимания препятствиям для распространения ядов. Здесь гораздо больше опасности и последствия куда более губительны для жизни на Земле как таковой во всех ее формах и во всех ее экологических нишах.

----------

Ho Shim (01.07.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Юрий, если человек живет на этой планете с открытыми глазами, то он должен понимать, что главной проблемой утилизации ядовитых отходов является не проблема создания мест по утилизации, а проблема формирования соответствующего менталитета в умах.


Pavel, Общебуддийская Декларация - это и есть доступная мне форма деятельности на уровне менталитета.

В том же что касается конкретного вопроса по пунктам утилизации, то вы, по-видимому, не проследили его исток. Вместе с автором исходного сообщения я прорабатываю вопрос, который важен для любого буддиста, подписавшего Декларацию, а также любого человека, использующего ЛКЛ. Что с ними делать, когда они "перегорят".




> Поэтому призываю Вас и других не равнодушных людей: уделите больше внимания препятствиям для распространения ядов.


Поясните, пожалуйста, вашу мысль. Желательно с конкретными примерами международных буддийских (эко)акций. Я с радостью к ним присоединюсь (в частности, в форме информационной поддержки на БФ).

----------


## Pavel

> Поясните, пожалуйста, вашу мысль.


Моя мысль как человека, имеющего два образования (одно инженерное, а другое биологическое) такова: сопротивляться надо производству "эколампочек", а не искать способы утилизации "эколампочек". Если не можете не действовать, то действуйте так.

В остальном же я считаю, что проблема глобального потепления - это лишь верхушка айсберга гораздо более серьезной проблемы дальнейшего развития человечества в условиях замкнутого планетарного пространства. То что эта проблема имеет позитивное решение хотя бы гипотетически, я пока сказать не могу. Скорее всего не имеет. Я склонен считать и не в письменной форме, а при личном общении мог бы обосновать свою позицию, что развитие человечества в условиях самой эффективной в части производства модели экономики привела к скачкообразному достижению некого катастрофического порога в своем развитии, после которого неминуема глобальная деградация или исчезновение цивилизации вовсе. И в том и в другом случаях наилучшей заботой о Земле как о живом организме было бы обеспечить ее наименьшую отравленность долгодействующими ядовитыми веществами. Но и здесь крайне сложно дать оценку перспективности подобных действий ибо знаний о "долгожительстве" и "здоровье" таких организмов как планеты человечество не накопило сколь-либо вразумительных данных - все на уровне фантазий на тему... 

Ясно одно: Земля, как любой другой живой организм, смертна и перспективы этой смерти не столь призрачны и достаточно разнообразны. Если же есть понимание этого, то наилучшей работой по продлению жизни Земли и улучшению ее здоровья будет забота о среде обитания собственного организма. Как каждая клетка в любом живом организме борется лишь за собственную среду обитания и собственную безопасность, чем и обеспечивает общее выздоровление всего организма, так и человек должен бороться прежде всего за чистоту пространства вокруг себя и безопасность своей среды обитания. 

Стоит только человеку взять на себя функции "Господа Бога" и начать мыслить с позиции планетарной селекции, т.е. с позиции выращивания планеты с придуманными в качестве полезных для нее свойств , ждите серьезной беды в планетарном масштабе. 

Поэтому чистите свой колодец, не сыпьте хлорку и другие яды в землю вокруг себя, сокращайте количество потребления полиэтилена и т.п., а главное не выбрасывайте использованный у себя в огороде, не покупайте люминесцентных ламп и уж коли купили, то не бейте их в собственном мусорном баке... - это первое и последнее, что стоит человеку делать, т.е. просто не отравлять собственное ограниченное жизненное пространство и просто поменьше "жрать" от лампочек и моторных яхт до картофеля и колбасы.

 Мышление же в планетарном масштабе не бесполезно, а вредно как вредно действие клеток печени по реорганизации работы легких. Не думайте, что человек является мозгом планеты Земля. Человека скорее можно было бы сравнить с желудком. Землю же, сколь не прискорбно это осознавать, скорее можно было бы сравнить с гигантским шарообразным червем, чье живое существование не столь осмысленно и не столь романтично, как хотелось бы нам.

----------


## Юрий К.

Заметьте, что в своем рассуждении вы совершенно естественно подошли к обсуждаемому здесь конкретному вопросу. Уж коли есть ЛКЛ, то дабы не портить среду непосредственно вокруг себя х не надо бить и бросать в мусорный бак. А что делать? В качестве ответа для Читтадхаммо я предложил телефон министерства Бурятии, занимающегося разработкой энергосберегающей программы. Это конкретное действие позитивного плана.

Ваши же рекомендации негативны: не использовать ЛКЛ, не бить и не бросать их уж если используете.

А что, простите, делать, а не не-делать? 

В теме "Буддизм и экология: наблюдение за процессом" я показал, что идет "мировая война" с лампами накаливания. Происходит смена технологий этого вида, есть две модели перехода: рыночная (Япония и др) и государственная (принятие законов - США, РФ и др). Что в этих условиях означает ваша рекомендация отказаться от использования ЛКЛ? Назад в пещерку, к лучинке? Возможен и такой вариант, но он точно не будет распространенным и очень немногие ему последуют, абсолютное большинство будет использовать.

Ваш апокалипсизм (некоторые наши экологи-алармисты оценивают ситуацию как тотальную экологическую катастрофу, причем именно в связи с отравлением ... непомню какими веществами всей биосферы) в теме, которая посвящена призыву буддийских учителей к конкретным экодействиям, - я не буду.

----------


## Pavel

> Что в этих условиях означает ваша рекомендация отказаться от использования ЛКЛ? Назад в пещерку, к лучинке? Возможен и такой вариант, но он точно не будет распространенным и очень немногие ему последуют, абсолютное большинство будет использовать.


Конечно. Я именно это и пытался Вам показать, что до тех пор, пока проповедуются идеи селекционной человеческой заботы в планетарном масштабе, в своем подавляющем большинстве люди будут оставаться управляемым потребителем как идей, так и продуктов производства, надеясь на высший человеческий разум извне, который закроет проблемы, связанные с его потреблением. Вот и Вы при все Вашей искренней озабоченности проблемами окружающей среды не в состоянии понять мысль о том, что планетарный организм функционирует тем же образом, что и организм живой, более привычный и изученный, а посему эффективное действие каждой клетки этого организма предписано его (организма) структурой, а не человеческими представлениями, основанными на антропозначимости до уровня мозга планеты.

Ну, да ладно. В принципе я все сказал и спорить по данным вопросам не хочу - "немного" различны представления о функционировании макро экосистем. Следовательно слишком призрачны шансы на взаимопонимание. Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть, что мне Ваша озабоченность и социальная активность крайне симпатичны, но считаю их для себя и окружающих губительными по причине ошибочности выбираемых направлений для действования. Тут уж опять никуда не деться от благих намерений в качестве брусчатки в ад.  :Smilie:  Вместе по этой дорожке пойдем с той лишь разницей, что Вы будете радостно дошадей погонять, а я не буду активно Вам сопротивляться, ибо несут все равно лошади, а не Вы управляете ситуацией. Нравится присвистывать, так свистите во все легкие - меня не раздражает. Лампочки только эти "сраные" перестаньте пропагандировать - обидно за дом в котором живу.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> В Тибете, например, давно такое заюзано в горных дацанах и без всяких солнечных батарей)))))


Такие солнечные отражатели есть во всех монастырях в Лхасе,я лично руку под фокус лучей ставил, но как почуствовал тепло убрал.У меня спутниковая тарелка лежит без дела ,только цементный раствор в ней мешаю,однако её посеребрить и  не хуже должно получится.

----------


## Юрий К.

Pavel, под "присвистыванием и погонянием" в данном случае, конечно, имеется в виду поддержка на БФ про-социальной позиции Их Святейшеств в отношении науки и изменений климата на а-соцальном (в интересных мне вопросах) в своей наиболее активной части БФ.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Светодиоды изобрели довольно давно, они дорогие.


я вобщем имел ввиду лампы на органических светодиодах. (именно как лампы для освещения):
http://pmsvet.ru/lampyi-na-organiche...etodiodah.html

----------


## Юрий К.

Да, интересно, OLED-технология - другая эстетика и дизайн (не говоря о технологии, конечно): источник света в комнате - обои. Вдвое эффективнее ЛКЛ и без ртути.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.07.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Это очередная программа по присвоению денег,а может и к 2020 году и вправду создадут центры по утилизации этих ЛКЛ.Дозвонился до редакции ,ничего не знают и вообще трубку бросили.


Ради интереса я прозвонился в Минтранспорта и энергетики Бурятии, которое разрабатывает программу энергосбережения. Из соответствующего отдела меня направили в Минприроды Бурятии, в отдел, в котором могут объяснить, как экологически грамотно утилизовать ЛКЛ в Улан-Удэ (телефон 3012-55-29-45). 

Там ответили, что на уровне РЭУ пока нет пунктов (программа в процессе разработки), но можно сдать на авиационный завод, а также имеющему лицензию и оборудование предпринимателю Тонконогову Денису Сергеевичу, координаты которого сотрудник Минприроды затруднился сразу выдать.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

в России все губит плохая организация. но это и хорошо , а так бы сегодня Кураев объявл войну сектантам а завтра уже на пункты утилизации всех сектантов с вещами без права переписки согнали бы.

----------


## Юрий К.

Cамый жесткий блоггер США, у которого сайт ECOBUDDHISM.ORG берет свою новостную ленту, размышляет над вопросом

What if the public had perfect climate information?

30 лет назад. 

Этот вопрос надо рассматривать в контексте оценки современной ситуации советником президента США по науке




> Indeed, it is, as the current Presidential Science Advisor and physicist John Holdren has said many times, too late to avoid dangerous anthropogenic warming of the planet.





> Now the only question is whether we can avoid unmitigated catastrophe.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Дорогой Юрий, вы все про науку, да общественность. Вы бы разложили ситуацию по Абхидхарме или по марам в мандалической струтуре, кто там за климат отвечает. 

Поскольку у вас хорошая связь, то может проконсультируетесь хотя бы с ДЛ(впрочем и остальных можете потревожить), поскольку он подписывал декларацию и возможно подскажет кто там за что отвечает в высших сферах. Так и скажите, что дескать наших буддистов климат беспокоит а что делать не знают

 А так мы только мусолим чиновников и министерства коим на этот климат наплевать, пока это не касается их зарплаты и места.

в той же Бурятии леса варварски уничтожают уже сколько десятилетий вдоль рек, реки сохнут и ничего.
а вы чиновникам  про лампочки...

----------


## Юрий К.

> Cамый жесткий блоггер США, у которого сайт ECOBUDDHISM.ORG берет свою новостную ленту, размышляет над вопросом
> 
> What if the public had perfect climate information?
> 
> 30 лет назад. 
> 
> Этот вопрос надо рассматривать в контексте оценки современной ситуации советником президента США по науке



C точки зрении климатических алармистов это означает примерно следующее (источник тот же)




> The International Scientific Congress on climate change held in Copenhagen in March, which was attended by 2000 scientists, concluded that “Recent observations confirm that, given high rates of observed emissions, the worst-case Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) scenario trajectories (or even worse) are being realized.” That would mean that by 2100 there would be atmospheric concentrations of carbon dioxide of more than 1000 ppm, total planetary warming of 5 °C and sea-level rises probably on the high end of recent projections of 1–2 m followed by a rise of as much as 2 cm per year or more for centuries. We would also see one-third of inhabited land reaching dust bowl levels of aridity, half or more of all species becoming extinct, and the oceans increasingly becoming hot, acidic, dead zones. And if we do not change course quickly, the latest science predicts that these impacts may be irreversible for 1000 years.

----------


## Юрий К.

Специально для питерских буддистов. :Cool: 

Новостная лента сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG 5 июля 2010

Голландцы по понятным причинам больше других обеспокоены прогнозом повышения уровня моря, данном в докладе межправительственной группы ученых по изменениям климата (нобелевка мира 2007 и основной документ сторонников глобального потепления). Поэтому они (Netherlands Environmental Assessment Agency) опубликовали свою оценку региональных прогнозов, содержащихся в докладе. Коротко о выводах голландских климатологов, которые ожидают большего подъема уровня моря, чем межправительственная группа.




> 1. “The main conclusions of the IPCC on impacts, adaptation and vulnerability related to climate change” stand:  “There is ample observational evidence of natural systems being influenced by climate change on regional levels. The negative impacts under unmitigated climate change in the future pose substantial risks to most parts of the world, with risks increasing at higher global average temperatures.”
> 2. The IPCC should focus more explicitly on worst-case scenarios.
> 3. While some parts of the IPCC summaries emphasize negative impacts — as the governments have asked them to — as a whole, the IPCC reports are conservative documents as more recent research confirms.

----------


## Юрий К.

Новостная лента ECOBUDDHISM.ORG

Раздутый СМИ скандал вокруг _ворованных_ электронных писем касался в первую очередь английских климатологов. Соответственно, от английских ученых разумно ожидать тщательного анализа положения дел. Результаты независимого «судебного» раccледования (по строгости, а не по юрстатусу), которое в декабре 2009 г. возглавил  Sir Muir Russell KCB  DL FRSE, опубликованы 7 июля и изложены на 160 страницах. 

Основной вывод виден в подзаголовке материала новостной ленты




> Muir Russell investigation "did not find any evidence of behavior that might undermine the conclusions of the IPCC" and says of CRU, "Their rigor and honesty as scientists are not in doubt."


IPCC – межправительственная группа ученых, работа которой по изменениям климата получила нобелевку мира 2007 г. и стала отправной точкой для сторонников антропогенного глобального потепления.

----------


## Ho Shim

> – То, что климат меняется, – это очевидно. Тому есть две причины. Первая – естественные факторы, которые всегда были. Вот взорвался вулкан, должно было быть немного холоднее после этого, но пока что-то не ощущается.
> 
> Человеческий фактор здесь, конечно же, играет свою роль. Но вклад этого фактора выделить очень трудно.  В наблюдениях его не выделишь. Его выделяют, моделируя, что было бы, если бы не было антропогенного воздействия, насколько другим был бы климат. Но пока не было такого, чтобы какие-то наблюдения показали, что сейчас происходят беспрецедентные климатические события. Это все пока что теория.
> 
> _Завотделом исследований изменений климата Гидрологического института Олег Анисимов
> http://vz.ru/economy/2010/7/12/417749.html_


Вообще, это конечно все интересно. Но. Называть данную декларацию общебуддийской никак нельзя. Потому как большее количество учителей из разных традиций никак не относятся ко всему этому. Получается просто некрасиво, манипулятивно. Что уже как-бы намекает на суть дела...
А весь диалог о глобальном потеплении должен вначале вестись учеными на научных позициях. А не по принципу "ты веришь или не веришь?" "ты должен верить! потому что это плохо и страшно! люди погибнут" 
То есть, научное сообщество расколото, еще ничего не решено, идут споры и дискусии, а тогда причем здесь буддисты вообще?

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Zom (13.07.2010), Буль (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Раздутый СМИ скандал вокруг _ворованных_ электронных писем касался в первую очередь английских климатологов. Соответственно, от английских ученых разумно ожидать тщательного анализа положения дел.


Расследование преступления предоставим самим обвиняемым?  :Smilie: 
И почему вы Юрий как-то специально выделяете слово _ворованый_? Разве можно как-то по другому достать конфедециальные письма о _сговоре и обмане_?

----------

Bob (07.08.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Потому как большее количество учителей из разных традиций никак не относятся ко всему этому.


Непросто "никак", а даже в некоторых случаях ко всем подобным акциям имеется негативное отношение - особенно когда в этом принимают участие монахи, а не миряне. 
Например - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/N...s/chah_180.htm

----------


## Юрий К.

> Расследование преступления предоставим самим обвиняемым?


Внимательнее прочтите, пожалуйста, кто из английских климатологов был в эпицентре скандала, и кто расследует. 




> И почему вы Юрий как-то специально выделяете слово _ворованый_?


Я выделяю курсивом это слово потому, что буддисты обычно очень шепитильны к источникам информации, но не в данном случае. Оказывается, в данном случае можно вовсю использовать _ворованную_ информацию. 

А можно было этого и не делать, а просто подождать. 




> Разве можно как-то по другому достать конфедециальные письма о _сговоре и обмане_?


Перечитайте, пожалуйста, мои сообщения в теме, посвященные ответам ученых на обвинения и обращение  NYT к СМИ (NYT - это, разумеется, пример изменения позиции одной из самых респектабельных газет США, есть примеры из других стран, пресса отыгрывает скандал, все ссылки из новостной ленты сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG, там этот процесс детально отслеживается). 

Сговор и обман - в вашем воображении.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Внимательнее прочтите, пожалуйста, кто из английских климатологов был в эпицентре скандала, и кто расследует.


Кто был в эпицентре тот уж в отставке. И этим все сказано. Английским не владею для свободного чтения. Просто ваше замечание было очень не логичным. Позвольте уж англичан судить не только англичанам, раз это международная проблема  :Wink: 




> Я выделяю курсивом это слово потому, что буддисты обычно очень шепитильны к источникам информации, но не в данном случае. Оказывается, в данном случае можно вовсю использовать _ворованную_ информацию.


Можно. От того что она _ворованая_, она не перестает быть _достоверной_. Это же не юридический спор, а научный. Хакерам может и штраф, но ученым точно бан  :Smilie: 




> Пресса отыгрывает скандал.


Пресса, может отыгрывать все что угодно. Климат-то зависит от цифр и фактов, а не от редакционной политики. И *Общебуддийской* декларация так и не становится.

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Буль (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

Еретические мысли о науке и обществе
Читать по теме: *2. Землеустройство и климат*
_Фримен Дайсон, Институт перспективных исследований, Принстон, Нью-Джерси, США_

----------

Olle (29.07.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Кто был в эпицентре тот уж в отставке. И этим все сказано. Английским не владею для свободного чтения. Просто ваше замечание было очень не логичным. Позвольте уж англичан судить не только англичанам, раз это международная проблема 
> 
> 
> 
> Пресса, может отыгрывать все что угодно. Климат-то зависит от цифр и фактов, а не от редакционной политики. И *Общебуддийской* декларация так и не становится.


Английские ученые должны были проверить своих коллег по стране в первую очередь. Но это сделали не они одни. Сообщается о пяти таких проверках, проведенных учеными из разных стран. 

Теперь некоторые цифры и факты. Недавно в докладах академии наук США были опубликованы результаты исследования типа «who is who” в климатологии по вопросу о глобальном потеплении. Его авторы оценили квалификацию климатологов, выступающих «за» и «против» антропогенное глобальное потепление по таким параметрам: количество публикаций и индекс цитируемости. Результаты ошеломительные (не в пользу тех, кто "против"), с ними, используя электронные переводчики и/или помощь друзей, вы можете познакомиться здесь (из новостной ленты сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG).

После этой публикации первый автор, исследования, Stephen Schneider,  подвергся интернет-травле со стороны экстремистов. В английской газете The Guardian даже вышла статья, требующая прекратить призывы к насилию над климатологами, сторонниками антропогенного глобального потепления, и интернет-атаки на них.


Как ученый Stephen Schneider бал консультантом Белого Дома при Никсоне, Картере, Рейгане, обоих Бушах, Клинтоне и Обаме. Недавно он умер от редкой формы рака.

Общебуддийской Декларация стала после того, как ее подписали сначала буддийские учителя, а затем и буддисты  разных направлений, Но это пока не означает, что она является общебуддийской в том смысле, что ее поддерживает большинство буддистов в мире.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Английские ученые должны были проверить своих коллег по стране в первую очередь. Но это сделали не они одни. Сообщается о пяти таких проверках, проведенных учеными из разных стран.


Так парня надо назад позвать на работу  :Smilie: 




> Теперь некоторые цифры и факты. Недавно в докладах академии наук США были опубликованы результаты исследования типа «who is who” в климатологии по вопросу о глобальном потеплении. Его авторы оценили квалификацию климатологов, выступающих «за» и «против» антропогенное глобальное потепление по таким параметрам: количество публикаций и индекс цитируемости. Результаты ошеломительные (не в пользу тех, кто "против"), с ними, используя электронные переводчики и/или помощь друзей, вы можете познакомиться здесь (из новостной ленты сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG).


Но в научном мире проблемы не решаются путем голосования - кого больше тех ребят теория и верна. Только доказательствами. Если человек, пусть и с научной обочины, ставит, с научной точки зрения, разумные вопросы и сторонники теории не дают на них ответов, она не становится верной. К тому же, много ученых и не спорит с наличием антропогенного глобального потепления, но не выводят из него катастрофических последствий. (Несколько статей я привел здесь) Так что, не стоит их сразу устанавливать на _ту самую_ *политическую* чашу весов.




> Общебуддийской Декларация стала после того, как ее подписали сначала буддийские учителя, а затем и буддисты  разных направлений, Но это пока не означает, что она является общебуддийской в том смысле, что ее поддерживает большинство буддистов в мире.


Общебуддийскими являются 3 драгоценности, 4 благородные истины и благородный восьмиричный путь. Все остальное ни маленько, ни полностью.

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Zom (30.07.2010), Буль (29.07.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Но в научном мире проблемы не решаются путем голосования - кого больше тех ребят теория и верна. Только доказательствами. Если человек, пусть и с научной обочины, ставит, с научной точки зрения, разумные вопросы и сторонники теории не дают на них ответов, она не становится верной.


В результате критики доклада межправительственной группы, в том числе и скандальной ("Климатгейт"), было признаны неcколько содержащихся в нем ошибок, не отменяющих основных выводов. В частности, ошибочна оценка скорости таяния ледников тибетского нагорья. 




> К тому же, много ученых и не спорит с наличием антропогенного глобального потепления, но не выводят из него катастрофических последствий. (Несколько статей я привел здесь)


Я привел точку зрения голландских климатологов, которые считают, что повышение уровня моря в докладе межправительственной группы занижено. А также другие мнения, что ожидаются гораздо худшие сценарии, чем описанные в этом основном документе. В частности, очень тревожная оценка советника президента США по науке (см. выше).

Тут вот в Ведомостях  свежий материал по поводу новой работы амерских ученых о глобальном потеплении.  В оценке перспектив среди ученых есть и алармисты, и пофигисты. Окончательное решение, по-видимому, за политиками. Еще немножко понаблюдаем и увидим, куда оно склоняется. Пока что, по крайней мере автор новостной ленты сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG так думает, пофигистов больше. Но это опять же не означает, что они правы, просто пофигизм дешевле алармизма и не ограничивает присущие капитализму индивидуалистические ценности..




> Общебуддийскими являются 3 драгоценности, 4 благородные истины и благородный восьмиричный путь. Все остальное ни маленько, ни полностью.


Еще раз напомню, что некоторые из буддийских учителей рассматривают деятельность, к которой призывает Декларация, как путь современного бодхисаттвы. С моей точки зрения, это одно из проявлений про-социального буддизма. Про-социальных буддистов, которые не только много думают об освобождении от страданий всех ощущающих существ в будущих жизнях, не только часто клянуться стать буддами ради этой цели и много говорят об этом, но и пытаются что-то конкретное сделать.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Окончательное решение, по-видимому, за политиками. Еще немножко понаблюдаем и увидим, куда оно склоняется. Пока что, по крайней мере автор новостной ленты сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG так думает, пофигистов больше. Но это опять же не означает, что они правы, просто пофигизм дешевле алармизма и не ограничивает присущие капитализму индивидуалистические ценности..


Угадывать чужие мотивы, что может быть увлекательней! Давайте займемся этим... В предыдущей моей цитате один ученый-пофигист высказал иное мнение относительно мотивов шумихи с потеплением - бороться с потеплением дешевле, чем с бедностью, перенаселенностью и увеличением разницы между бедными и богатыми, ростом военных расходов и пр.




> Еще раз напомню, что некоторые из буддийских учителей рассматривают деятельность, к которой призывает Декларация, как путь современного бодхисаттвы. С моей точки зрения, это одно из проявлений про-социального буддизма. Про-социальных буддистов, которые не только много думают об освобождении от страданий всех ощущающих существ в будущих жизнях, не только часто клянуться стать буддами ради этой цели и много говорят об этом, но и пытаются что-то конкретное сделать.


Очень хорошо, эти люди считают, что они принесут пользу чувствующим существам таким образом. Это пример ответственного поведения. Если они узнают, что потепление не большая проблема, наверное, они откажутся от этой деятельности в пользу чего-то более полезного. Если я стану убежденным сторонником этой теории, я тоже буду делать возможное от меня для помощи в эту сторону. Но при чем здесь буддизм? Повторяю, это вопрос даже не нравственного выбора (за - хороший мальчик, против - негодяй), это в пределах компетенции ученых. Даже не политиков, которым все равно на глобальное потепление, пользуясь этой теорией они просто хотели закрепить статус-кво индустриального разрыва с развивающимися странами от которого последние благоразумно отказались.

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Zom (30.07.2010), Буль (30.07.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

_"Когда покупаешь москвич, вокруг начинаешь видеть одни москвичи" (с)_




> По моей инициативе начали пропаивать первую скважину в леднике под станцией «Восток» в 1958 году. Я думал, что лет за пять-шесть мы достигнем ложа. На сегодняшний день нам осталось еще сто метров. (...)
> Когда определенная точка находится на глубине тысячи метров, ее температура соответствует температуре тысячелетней давности. И если просто бурить и брать образцы льда, то постепенно вы получите разрез температуры по времени. Мы получили такой разрез за триста сорок тысяч лет.Выяснилось, что климат Антарктиды, а значит, и всей Земли, изменяется колебательно. Каждые сто тысяч лет климат меняется, и сейчас мы находимся на витке похолодания: глобальное потепление, о котором все говорят, является не более чем временным и короткопериодным. Оно продлится, я думаю, еще два десятка лет: уже сейчас в Институте Арктики и Антарктики заказывают более мощные ледоколы — потому что мощностей тех, которые имеются сейчас, через двадцать лет может не хватить. 
> 
> _Игорь Зотиков
> Член-корреспондент Российской академии наук, гляциолог, почетный полярник
> http://www.bg.ru/article/8494/_

----------

Буль (30.07.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Судя по тому как разливалась нефть из сломавшейся скажины или вулкан извергал пепел, то вообще все возможно вплоть до глобальных катастроф.

----------


## Юрий К.

> В предыдущей моей цитате один ученый-пофигист высказал иное мнение относительно мотивов шумихи с потеплением - бороться с потеплением дешевле, чем с бедностью, перенаселенностью и увеличением разницы между бедными и богатыми, ростом военных расходов и пр.





> К тому же, много ученых и не спорит с наличием антропогенного глобального потепления, но не выводят из него катастрофических последствий. (Несколько статей я привел здесь)


В теме вы ссылались на двух ученых климатолога В.В. Клименко (сообщение 118, две ссылки, сообщение 121 повтор первой ссылки) и Ф. Дайсона (известный физик). В.В. Клименко не ожидает катастрофических изменений, активно критикует межправительственную группу, но в то же время есть и такие высказывания, такая расстановка приоритетов: 




> «У человечества нет опыта проживания в климатических условиях, которые сформируются в течение ближайших нескольких десятилетий. Это событие, безусловно, эпохального характера. Я считаю (а я все-таки человек достаточно образованный и в географическом и в историческом смысле), что это второе или даже первое в мире по значимости событие. Соперничать с ним может только демографический взрыв, который произошел в начале XX столетия, все остальные глобальные конфликты: мировые, локальные войны, борьба за ресурсы, этнические конфликты – это суть следствия двух основополагающих эпохальных событий, это две причины, других просто нет.»


 Но бананы в Москве все-таки расти не будут.

Дайсон  не специалист (и он сам это подчеркивает). Вы сослались на него в сообщении 210, я привел результаты исследования «кто есть кто» в климатологии в 211. Вы снова (неявно) ссылаетесь на Дайсона в 213 сообщении (цитату я привел выше). Он не только не климатолог, но и не экономист, и не финансист. С моей точки зрения его высказывание 




> «На них тратятся деньги и отвлекается внимание от других проблем, более актуальных и более важных, таких как бедность, инфекционные заболевания, образование, здравоохранение и сохранение живых существ, населяющих сушу и океаны, не говоря уже о самых важных из всех проблем — войны и мира и ядерного оружия,»


публицистическая фраза и не более. Она производит впечатление, только если верна его оценка о преувеличении. 

И Клименко, и Дайсон не чужды теории заговора: первый в форме ангажированности климатологов, второй выступает как еретик «к священному братству климатологов-специалистов» и в ответе на один из вопросов аудитории после лекции он высказывается против конференции, на которой были бы представлены аргументы обеих сторон (иначе получается разговор глухих), т.к. тема политизирована.  

Материалы, на которые вы ссылаетесь, опубликованы до марта 2009 г. Это значит, что  ни один из них не знал о «Климатгейте» (начался в ноябре 2009 г.) и его результатах (имею в виду 5 проверок, включая английскую, которая в прямом доступе). Интересно было бы узнать их мнение после всего этого. Все тот же заговор, все та же политика?




> Но при чем здесь буддизм? Повторяю, это вопрос даже не нравственного выбора (за - хороший мальчик, против - негодяй), это в пределах компетенции ученых.


В пределах компетенции ученых – сделать обоснованный прогноз изменений климата и антропогенного вклада в него. Поскольку тема посвящена Декларации, то мой тезис – это существенность угроз АПГ. Дальше есть два уровня действия: государственный и индивидуальный. Поскольку буддисты не имеют отношения к принятию государственных решений во всех  развитых странах, то буддизм тут действительно не при чем. Остается индивидуальный уровень. К нему-то как раз и обращена Декларация, авторы которой полагают, что действия людей на индивидуальном уровне имеют значение для предотвращения последствий АПГ, нужно менять образ жизни. При чем тут буддизм, я уже неоднократно писал.

Но все это верно в алармистском предположении. Вы в него не верите, имеете право. Тогда буддизм тут действительно не причем. Как пишет Клименко: ничего делать не надо, ну потеплеет зима в Москве на 4 градуса, ничего страшного.  :Smilie: 




> Даже не политиков, которым все равно на глобальное потепление, пользуясь этой теорией они просто хотели закрепить статус-кво индустриального разрыва с развивающимися странами от которого последние благоразумно отказались.


Посмотрите еще раз мое сообщение 183, ответ на ваш вопрос, о продаже квот на СО2. Украина продала квоты Японии и должна использовать полученные деньги на экомодернизацию своей промышленности. Этот пример показывает, что в случае с квотами СО2 – одна из основных тем в регуляции на промышленно-государственном уровне концентрации СО2, парникового эффекта - ваше утверждение не верно. Не закрепляется статус-кво.




> "Когда покупаешь москвич, вокруг начинаешь видеть одни москвичи" (с)


Ваши авторы противоречат друг другу: прогноз Зотикова (на основе только одного типа экспериментальных данных?!)  противоположен прогнозу на 200 лет Клименко.  

Привожу ссылку на статью 2010 г. о динамике массы льда Антарктиды с сайта NASA главным образом, чтобы напомнить, что это многомерная, многопараметрическая задача. В начале статьи видим сравнение трех типов данных: поверхностное таяние, масса льда в море, общая масса льда Антарктиды.  Вывод статьи: Антарктида теряет массу ускоренно, при этом подчеркивается, что этот вывод подтверждается не одним типом данных (гравитационные спутниковые данные), а двумя. Это делает его более достоверным.

NASA: Is Antarctica Melting?

----------


## Юрий К.

Еще один маленький штришок к предыдущему сообщению. Из новостной ленты все того же сайта про Общебуддийскую Декларацию по изменениям климата.


Video: Everything you wanted to know about climate science in under 10 minutes
July 30, 2010


Автор ролика




> James Powell, Executive Director, National Physical Science Consortium, has produced an excellent YouTube video summarizing the evidence for anthropogenic global warming
> Powell is a former college and museum president.  “President Reagan and later, President George H. W. Bush, both appointed Powell to the National Science Board, where he served for 12 years.”
> 
> Great for sending to any septics you may know:


У меня мобильный интернет, который на ролике регулярно виснет, но начало было очень понятным. На вопрос существует ли глобальное потепление, положительно отвечают 33 национальные академии наук (список прилагается, Россию не успел разглядеть), 69 национальных и интернациональных научных организации, 97% активно работающих климатологов ( эта цифра из той работы "кто есть кто в климатологии"). Но вам не нужно верить им на слово, посмотрите сами на факты. Дальше описание базовых физических фактов с переходом к АГП.

Но из-за зависаний до конца не досмотрел, может они там в конце говорят, что все это в общем-то фигня, ничего страшного нас не ждет. Чуть-чуть теплее станет и все, особенно в резко континентальных местах.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> публицистическая фраза и не более. Она производит впечатление, только если верна его оценка о преувеличении.


Это был ответ вашим предположениям относительно мотивов "пофигистов" - _Но это опять же не означает, что они правы, просто пофигизм дешевле алармизма и не ограничивает присущие капитализму индивидуалистические ценности.._  - Можно подумать взвешенная научная оценка. 




> Но бананы в Москве все-таки расти не будут.


А ананасы в Рязани?
http://drugoi.livejournal.com/3307385.html

Про потепление никто не спорит. Есть разница в его оценке. Проблема в том, что тема эта *крайне* политизирована. Уже тут много писали про то, что там у вас притянуто за уши в вашей декларации. Буддисты, именно как буддисты, а не как граждане своего государства, не занимаются политикой. ОК?
Все еще не понятно чем должны заниматься буддисты?

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Буль (31.07.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> А ананасы в Рязани?
> http://drugoi.livejournal.com/3307385.html


Это фейк  :Big Grin:  

И у нас, кстати, глобальное похолодание, графики я приводил где-то в этой теме.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Это фейк


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:  круто попался!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Все еще не понятно чем должны заниматься буддисты?


С января по июнь еще 500 буддистов осознало свою ответственность за природные условия просветления перед грядущими поколениями (даже если их осталось 2-3), они подписали Общебуддийскую Декларацию по изменения климата. 

Всего на июнь 2010 – 7500 (семь тысяч пятьсот) подписей.

----------


## Ho Shim

> С января по июнь еще 500 буддистов осознало свою ответственность за природные условия просветления перед грядущими поколениями (даже если их осталось 2-3), они подписали Общебуддийскую Декларацию по изменения климата. 
> 
> Всего на июнь 2010 – 7500 (семь тысяч пятьсот) подписей.


Встретимся через 20 лет.

----------


## Буль

Можно ли называть "общебуддийской" декларацию, которую подписали 7500 (семь тысяч пятьсот) буддистов от общего числа буддистов во всём мире?

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Дмитрий Аверьянов (06.08.2012)

----------


## Юрий К.

Бао, перечитайте 210 сообщение. Там я пояснил, что означает "общебуддийская" с моей точки зрения. Вы можете придерживаться другого мнения, оно тоже отражено в сообщении 210.

----------


## Буль

> Общебуддийской Декларация стала после того, как ее подписали сначала буддийские учителя, а затем и буддисты  разных направлений, Но это пока не означает, что она является общебуддийской в том смысле, что ее поддерживает большинство буддистов в мире.


Понял. Общебуддийская - это такая игра слов. По типу: ООО "Транснациональная Корпорация"

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Ho Shim (03.08.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Бао, вы имете право на свое мнение и свои оценки. Тем более, что они поддержаны административным ресурсом БФ.

----------


## Юрий К.

Всего на 4 градуса больше, чем обычно (cм. некатастрофический прогноз Клименко на предыдущей странице)




> В июле 1972 года, с которым из-за большого количества пожаров часто сравнивают нынешний год, аномалия среднемесячной температуры составила 4,2 градуса.


Помню лето 1972, под Москвой в лагере был, дымом все время пахло, торфяники горели.

Путин пообещал Громову 25 млрд на затопление торфяников в Подмосковье 

федеральная целевая программа...

----------


## Буль

Вы полагаете что подписантам этой "общебуддийской декларации" что-то обломится с этих 25 млрд.? Очень сомневаюсь.

----------


## Юрий К.

Полагаю, что из четырех вариантов (нет потепления, есть без АГП,  АГП с катастрофическими последствиями, АГП без оных) остались два последних. Желающим просмотреть тему на этом конкретном примере я показал , что могут означать "всего 4 градуса" (Клименко) летом.

Пояснить почему это важно для (российского, московского) буддиста, интересующегося Общебуддийской Декларацией по изменениям климата?

----------


## Юрий К.

В новостной ленте сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG появился важный материал, касающийся России  

Утверждается, что Россия еще больше дезинформирована о АГП, чем США и предлагается статья в Таймс от 2 августа Will Russia's Heat Wave End Its Global-Warming Doubts? перевод которой на русский язык уже выложен  на портале InoСМИ.RU

Покончит ли жара в России с ее сомнениями по поводу глобального потепления?

Вот эволюция высказываний Медведева по изменениям климата из этой статьи (приведена также точка зрения, что к краже e-mail, породившей "Климатгейт" причастны российские хакеры)




> “На встрече с руководителями международных спортивных организаций, состоявшейся 30 июля в Москве, российский президент Дмитрий Медведев заявил, что в 14 регионах страны "горит практически все. У нас аномально жаркая погода". Затем, когда камеры близким планом показали испарину у него на лбу, Медведев заявил: "То, что сейчас происходит с климатом на планете, должно побуждать всех нас (имею в виду руководителей государств, руководителей общественных организаций) к тому, чтобы предпринимать более энергичные усилия, направленные на противодействие глобальному изменению климата".
> 
> Для Медведева такое настроение стало удивительно резким и радикальным изменением позиции. Только в прошлом году он заявлял, что Россия, занимающая третье место в мире по загрязнению окружающей среды после Китая и США, к 2020 году будет выбрасывать в атмосферу на 30 процентов больше парникового газа. "Мы не будем ограничивать наш потенциал развития", - сказал он летом 2009 года (которое было необычайно мягким), всего за несколько месяцев до начала климатического саммита в Копенгагене, на котором не удалось достичь существенных договоренностей по вопросу сокращения углеродных выбросов.
> …
> "Если говорить в общем, то российская позиция всегда заключалась в том, что климатические изменения - это изобретение Запада, пытающегося поставить Россию на колени", - говорит руководитель энергетического отдела "Гринпис России" Владимир Чупров. Вот пример. Посещая прошедшей зимой Томск, Медведев назвал дебаты о глобальном потеплении "какой-то такой хитрой кампанией, которая придумана рядом крупных коммерческих структур для того, чтобы пробить какие-то бизнес-проекты". Это было спустя два месяца после переговоров в Копенгагене. Но прозвучавшие в пятницу комментарии Медведева с признанием факта климатических изменений могут, наконец, стать началом перемен в политике, говорит Чупров. "Нельзя вот так просто разбрасываться заявлениями, если ты руководитель государства; а если посмотреть на то, что происходит в связи с этой жарой, то обстановка вообще ужасная. Это наверняка выведет людей из полосы заблуждений по поводу глобального потепления".



Times считает, что циркулирующие в России мифы о причинах глобального потепления не так просто изменить. Бюрократы быстро переориентируются при наличии сигналов сверху, но вот массы… и ссылается на Комсомолку, которая 29 июля опубликовала статью, в которой нынешняя жара связывается с применением США климатического оружия. Статья действительно производит такое впчатление, если читать ее подзаголовок и основное содержание, но в конце отечественный эксперт называет это ерундой, т.к. и в США сейчас жуткая жара.

----------


## Юрий К.

Сообщение 231 - это буддизм, т.к. оно не удалено, а мое возражение - это не буддизм.

Повторю его еще раз в сокращенной форме. Выше я давал ссылки на работу американских ученых, опубликованную в докладах академии наук США, в которой показано, что 97% активно работающих климатологов считают, что глобальное потепление есть. По-видимому, Лев Карлин принадлжеит к 3%. И то если считать его активно работающим климатологом.

----------


## Юрий К.

В другой части моего возражения на сообщение 231 я дал ссылку на проект автора новостной ленты сайта ECOBUDDHISM.ORG, в котором он собирает типичные вопросы скептиков глобального потепления и ответы на них со ссылками на научные исследования 

Там есть и утверждение, в котором отрицается глобальное потепление, и ответ на него (97% активно работающих климатологов, т.е. публикующих результаты своих научных исследований в рецензируемых журналах по климатологии, на которые ссылаются их коллеги, считают, в отличие от Льва Карлина, что глобальное потепление есть).

----------


## Буль

Тема закрыта как небуддийская. Ссылки на экобуддизм оставлены для интересующихся 7000+ буддистов.

----------

AlekseyE (11.08.2010), Bob (11.08.2010), Дмитрий Аверьянов (06.08.2012), Марина В (11.08.2010)

----------

